# Raw 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

wow, Del Rio and dat face actions~!

Good to see Sheamus/Show again, should be good (Y)


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

He hit em with a fuckin' car. Wow.

I can't wait to see this.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Del Rio hitting Santa with his car has to be the best thing he's ever done.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Del Rio. :lol

Sounds funny as hell but probably won't be.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

LOL Del Rio hitting Santa with a car when they are trying to turn him face? LMAO


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

An eight Divas Santa's Little Helpers match is up next, pitting Natalya, Alicia Foxx, Caitlyn and Layla vs Rosa Mendes, Eve, Aksana and Tamina. The match ends with each Diva hitting their heel/face alternate finishers until Kaitlyn hits Eve with hers to pick up the win

Wow. 8 rollups in a row! Sounds scintillating!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Wait, Otunga supported Del Rio? Shortest face run ever?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Del Rio :lmao could be late contender for Raw of the year


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Well, Sheamus stole a car as a face, I guess Del Rio can run over Santa Claus as a face. Whatever. Christmas show in 2012 likely to be one of the stupidest things to ever to be shown on a television.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

So Del Rio was face for all of two days? :lmao

This is gonna be babyface win heavy, it's airing on Christmas Eve. They're probably gonna send Barrett out there to job to Santa Claus later or something.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Del Rio hitting Santa with a car should be funny but the matches so far are dreadful. Kane/Rhodes that they're already doing on Main Event this week and no one will care about. Show/Sheamus isn't needed after 3 ppv matches that has produced the best that they can give, they won't top it. Continuing this feud is awful unless in some way it leads to Ziggler becoming WHC because there in dire need of something new on Smackdown and there really is no one with better momentum than ziggler atm. Just put the fcking belt on him.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Face ADR = Billionairized Stone Cold


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY! FOR GOD'S SAKE THAT CAR JUST RAN OVER SANTA! THAT CAR JUST RAN OVER SANTA! SANTA JUST GOT RUN DOWN!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Timothy Widman (@TheKenoku)
12/18/12 9:21 PM
Alberto Del Rio just ran over Santa Clause, children are crying. Weirdest start to a christmas special ever. #WWE #RawPittsburgh


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Wait .. why is RAW being taped?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



BHfeva said:


> Wait .. why is RAW being taped?


So talent and production can spend Christmas with their families, maybe ? Just a guess.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

John Cena to fight ADR in a miracle on 34th street fight. Jesus Christ this will be awful . Otunga/Ryder and Khali/Maddox aswell on the card. How were these people capable of making TLC?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Are they really pulling the plug on ADR's face turn already? I don't think you can come back from running down Santa in kids' eyes.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Mic check? Miz stealing Kennedy's moves


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Wade Barrett and Antonio Cesaro vs. The Miz and Kofi Kingston is up next. The Miz pinned Barrett after hitting the *Mic Check for the win.*


KENNEDY? :jay2


----------



## MJD32 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

6. Great Khali (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Brad Maddox is in progress. Maddox sang "Brad Maddox is coming to town" while walking to the ring.

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I love Brad


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



BHfeva said:


> Wait .. why is RAW being taped?


Because there isn't going to be a LIVE Raw on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

If they had Santa dressed in Ravens gear, it would of actually went a long way to make Del Rio a face.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

The positive feedback on this from a comedic standpoint is surprising. I read those spoilers dreading to actually see this. It appears RAW taped and RAW live really do differ greatly in quality. _(not counting slammy shows)_


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Del Rio :lmao


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

TLC match for WWE title. Ryback-Punk. First Raw of New Year. Sounds Good.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Too much holly Jolly


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

What's the deal with the Del Rio thing? Was this something that was (kayfabe) malicious, or was it a legit accident, or what?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

TLC match on RAW? i'm all for it, Punk is winning obviously though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



> C.M. Punk and Paul Heyman came out for a promo. Punk insulted Pittsburgh and the Steelers. He spoke about Christmas being ruined because he is unable to compete. He told the fans to blame Ryback for ruining Christmas. Punk was upset that Ryback is being rewarded with a title shot rather than being punished. Punk said he is in a bad mood due to rehabbing his knee.
> 
> Heyman took the mic and told fans not to boo Punk since he has been champion for 400 consecutive days. He said Ryback had two extraordinary opportunities to wrestle for the WWE Championship and he failed both times. Ryback came out and announced that his title match on the first Raw of 2013 will be a TLC match. Ryback chanted TLC instead of Feed Me More
> 
> ...


DANIEL BRYAN WON A SINGLES MATCH!!! YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

The Shield didn't attack Santa for the injustice of stalking children? unk3


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

So assuming this Cena match is the Main event.. this Raw will have no Shield or Ziggler. The only two interesting angles they've got going. No idea why because it's not like there not in the building. Or the shield will just pointlessly attack Cena to close show perhaps .. lol . they need a live promo soon . Best thing around atm but no need to only attack people and disappear every week. Just lazy writing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Barrett still jobbing? It baffles me how a man can go from top heel in the business within his first year, getting great heat, working the mic to perfection, and just having one of the best naturally antagonistic looks WWE has had in a long while to not even being able to capture the IC Title and now losing just about all of his matches in the past month. And don't throw the whole "he's garbage in the ring" crap because Miz became WWE Champion right off of Barrett's push, plus Barrett is passable in the ring nowadays anyway and has wrestled quite a few good matches since his return.

I'd like to believe his current string of losses is due to the fact he's just getting the same jobbing streak most-all heels/up and comers seem to get in the last few years like Sheamus got, like MVP got, like Tensai's getting, like Brodus got/is getting, and so on so fourth but the fact of the matter is Barrett's already went through two losing streaks. One last year right after the Corre run failed and he lost the IC Title to Jackson and started losing all his matches, and about a month before he got injured to when he got injured earlier this year he lost almost all his matches on Raw and SD if not all of them. 

Oh well, I suppose I have Sandow for the time being as an up and comer I'm a mark for, and of course Punk has been champ for over a year. Plus I like Cesaro who's getting nicely booked, I'm a fan of Cody, Bryan, Kane, etc. who all are doing well.

Edit: Oh, and look at that, Sandow loses. Even if it's to Bryan, Sandow's been losing way too much as well nowadays come to think of it. He lost to Mysterio on Raw. Lost to Kingston a while ago. Was the first eliminated in the SVS tag. Lost to Cena, lost to Sheamus and now he's lost to Bryan. Fuck, now I'm not happy.  Then again, he's been losing more singles matches than winning since his first pinfall loss to Sheamus a couple months ago or so, and I called this happening back then. Hopefully this losing streak doesn't last into Wrestlemania season.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Santa Claus is overexposed


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



The Sandrone said:


> Barrett still jobbing? It baffles me how a man can go from top heel in the business within his first year, getting great heat, working the mic to perfection, and just having one of the best naturally antagonistic looks WWE has had in a long while to not even being able to capture the IC Title and now losing just about all of his matches in the past month. And don't throw the whole "he's garbage in the ring" crap because Miz became WWE Champion right off of Barrett's push, plus Barrett is passable in the ring nowadays anyway and has wrestled quite a few good matches since his return.
> 
> I'd like to believe his current string of losses is due to the fact he's just getting the same jobbing streak most-all heels/up and comers seem to get in the last few years like Sheamus got, like MVP got, like Tensai's getting, like Brodus got/is getting, and so on so fourth but the fact of the matter is Barrett's already went through two losing streaks. One last year right after the Corre run failed and he lost the IC Title to Jackson and started losing all his matches, and about a month before he got injured to when he got injured earlier this year he lost almost all his matches on Raw and SD if not all of them.
> 
> Oh well, I suppose I have Sandow for the time being as an up and comer I'm a mark for, and of course Punk has been champ for over a year. Plus I like Cesaro who's getting nicely booked, I'm a fan of Cody, Bryan, Kane, etc. who all are doing well.


Completley agree about Barrett. He has the potential to have some interesting feuds whereas Kingston is the same one-dimensional goon week in and out. I think Barrett likely will be IC champ tho next. Would like to see a Barrett/Christian feud maybe if he's back in new year.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



The Sandrone said:


> Barrett still jobbing? It baffles me how a man can go from top heel in the business within his first year, getting great heat, working the mic to perfection, and just having one of the best naturally antagonistic looks WWE has had in a long while to not even being able to capture the IC Title and now losing just about all of his matches in the past month. And don't throw the whole "he's garbage in the ring" crap because Miz became WWE Champion right off of Barrett's push, plus Barrett is passable in the ring nowadays anyway and has wrestled quite a few good matches since his return.


He got injured and they don't know what to do with him since he returned. Unfortunate but it happens.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

What's the source on these spoilers? I want to put it in the OP.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

What the fuck are they doing with Barrett and Cesaro. Miz is fucking is irrelevant.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> What the fuck are they doing with Barrett and Cesaro. Miz is fucking is irrelevant.


Cesaro is the US champion, that's what they're doing with him. Good god, so many people whining about heels losing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Stall_19 said:


> He got injured and they don't know what to do with him since he returned. Unfortunate but it happens.


It should've been very simple. You see the run Big Show's been getting? Have it fit to Barrett coming back tougher than ever... have him take the title off Sheamus. Barrett's believably big enough to do it as well so there's no excuse for it not happening. Barrett should be WHC now and feuding with Sheamus instead of Show, and I'm one of the few on this forum that likes Show. It's infuriating how they fucked up Barrett's push a week after debuting with a month of awesome vignettes. Honestly at the very least, Barrett should've beaten Sheamus in one of the four matches they've had since he returned, with Sheamus getting one win and the others being undecided/ending in DQ.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Clique said:


> What's the source on these spoilers? I want to put it in the OP.


http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10028904.shtml



> 9. John Cena defeated Alberto Del Rio (w/Ricardo Rodriguez) in a Miracle on 34th Street Fight in 12:30. There were wreaths, Christmas trees, and presents around the ring. It was like WCW Uncensored. Del Rio grabbed a mic and said what happened to Santa was an accident and he wasn't trying to hurt him. Cena unwrapped a present at ringside and found a chair, which he struck Del Rio with.
> 
> Ricardo slid a present to Del Rio, but he unwrapped it and found a pie. He tried to use it, but Cena ducked. They fought up the ramp and Cena unwrapped a monitor, which he struck Del Rio with. Del Rio opened another gift and found a teddy bear. Vince McMahon had to be cracking up somewhere. Cena hit Ricardo with a wreath and a box.
> 
> ...



Wow lol.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Show's over. No shield or Ziggler/AJ/Big E. Total filler. Matches all look terrible.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Despite the match's outcome, it still sounds like Del Rio's face turn is somewhat intact, oddly enough.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Wow, that last match sounds awful.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Mclovin it said:


> http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10028904.shtml


(Y) Thanks


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

No Ziggler or Shield on RAW?? how does that even make sense?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

prob give this a miss


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

I don't get why they wont do something with Barrett, other than jobbing.

Man, would I ever like to see a feud with Punk and Barrett that doesn't last 5 minutes. They obviously have the Nexus angle to build from.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Think I'll give this and New Years Eve a miss. 

7th should be promising though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



stadw0n306 said:


> No Ziggler or Shield on RAW?? how does that even make sense?


I am guessing that since it was on Christmas Eve they wanted all the faces to go over and they protected Ziggler and the shield by not having them appear. I will probably only watch del rio running over santa and Bryan making sandow tap.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

I could give zero fucks about Barrett tbh, i like him but could care less what they do with him really. I prefer Rhodes way more then Barrett.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Mclovin it said:


> DANIEL BRYAN WON A SINGLES MATCH!!! YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES



This was Bryan's first singles win since september 25th & first singles win on Raw since June 19th.

Well overdue and hopefully many more to come


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Osize10 said:


> This was Bryan's first singles win since september 25th & first singles win on Raw since June 19th.


He had a singles win on SMS a month back if that counts. Guarantee that all the Sandow marks will come out and cry he is buried because a lost a match


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

I hope this is a different crowd than Smackdown. I feel sorry if it's the same people and they have to sit through five hours of this.

I'm glad Bryan won, especially in a singles match. It's a shame that Sandow took the pin, though. It also looks like Barrett isn't getting that push anytime soon. Maybe after WM.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Anyone else feel when reading about the Del Rio vs Cena match Cena sounded like a jackass heel?


----------



## MatRykiel25 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

I prob won't watch WWE programming till the first Raw of 2013.I usually skip the Christmas and New Year's Eve Raw anyway.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Yeah, probably not tuning in for this. If anything, I'll skim through the entire RAW in 5 minutes the next Tuesday. 

Del Rio hitting Santa with a car sounds fucking fantastic though :lmao


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

From pwinsider:



> John Cena pinned Alberto Del Rio in a "Miracle on 34th Street" match where there were weapons hidden inside gift boxes. Ricardo cried about Santa during his introduction of Del Rio. The first package had a steel chair, which Cena used. Del Rio opened a box and it was a pie but Cena moved and Ricardo was nailed. Cena opened a gift and it was a TV monitor he used. Ricardo gave Del Rio a gift box but it had a teddy bear which he threw at Cena. Del Rio's reaction to all this made it pretty funny. Cena opened a gift that was a bowling ball and rolled it down the ramp and it nailed Del Rio between the legs, then did it again. A fire extinguisher was used. Santa Claus runs in and it's Mick Foley who uses Socko. After the match, they all throw out gifts to the crowd and Alberto is acting like a babyface.


So sounds like Del Rio's turn is still on (thank goodness).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Great, Barrett and Sandow get buried again. I'm skipping this.

I really hope both of them quit WWE. This is beyond ridiculous. They have as much credibility as the Usos at this point.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Mclovin it said:


> He had a singles win on SMS a month back if that counts. Guarantee that all the Sandow marks will come out and cry he is buried because a lost a match


Oh yeah, nice catch. I think the SMS match was taped on 9/25 but shown later, for whatever reason. I remember that b/c I was excited to watch Kidd vs Bryan on Saturday morning and the match didn't air. And then I realized I woke up early to watch a saturday morning kids show and Vince trolled me again.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Is Main Event going to be live tomorrow? Because I haven't seen any spoilers.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Great, Barrett and Sandow get buried again. I'm skipping this.
> 
> I really hope both of them quit WWE. This is beyond ridiculous. They have as much credibility as the Usos at this point.


Losing does not = Buried. So Sandow lost to Bryan? Bryan has lost enough times this year. Plus it was the christmas special. Faces were always going over. 

You are becoming a parody of yourself dude


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Stall_19 said:


> Cesaro is the US champion, that's what they're doing with him. Good god, so many people whining about heels losing.


Antonio Cesaro has been building huge momentum in the last few months and it was killed by that untalented piece of shit Ryback is two nights. Cesaro looked horrible against Ryback tonight and I'm pretty Vince told him to look like the less strongest before he came out which explains why Cesaro didn't throw him like a bitch like he did yesterday. And now he's at the losing end of a match against Miz of all people. Same goes for Barrett. Barett is 100x more talented than Kofi and shouldn't be jobbing to Miz and Kofi. Those two don't have half the talent Barrett has.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Takertheman said:


> Is Main Event going to be live tomorrow? Because I haven't seen any spoilers.


http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10028878.shtml


There you go


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Mclovin it said:


> Losing does not = Buried. So Sandow lost to Bryan? *Bryan has lost enough times this year*. Plus it was the christmas special. Faces were always going over.
> 
> You are becoming a parody of yourself dude


That's EXACTLY the point. He has NO credibility because he loses all the time. Bryan is a GEEK. Sandow losing to him makes him an even bigger geek.

I don't think you understand how talented this man is. This is NOT what should be happening.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Great, Barrett and Sandow get buried again. I'm skipping this.
> 
> I really hope both of them quit WWE. This is beyond ridiculous. They have as much credibility as the Usos at this point.


Dude, it's a holiday episode. Which means all faces are winning by default.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Mclovin it said:


> http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10028878.shtml
> 
> 
> There you go


Thanks dude (Y)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's EXACTLY the point. He has NO credibility because he loses all the time. Bryan is a GEEK. Sandow losing to him makes him an even bigger geek.
> 
> I don't think you understand how talented this man is. This is NOT what should be happening.


Sandow has to lose at some point and Bryan needs to pick up wins as well. Can't keep jobbing him out. I think is pretty overrated by some people on this forum. He is good heel and is getting a slow push which he should get. He should not get rushed to the main event and will be better for it. 

Plus it is a christmas special faces were going to win all the matches. Hence no ziggler and shield to protect them


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Y2Joe said:


> Dude, it's a holiday episode. Which means all faces are winning by default.


And what, because it's Christmas, you have to ruin the credibility of your heels? For fucks sake, they lose enough as it is. You don't have to give people a warm and fuzzy, pussy show because it's Christmas, and if you do, leave them the fuck off the show so you don't kill these two geeks any more than you already have. It's getting IMPOSSIBLE to buy these two as a threat to ANYONE.

And these are supposed to be major stars down the road? Bullshit. I don't believe it for a second.



> Sandow has to lose at some point


He loses EVERY WEEK. When is HE gonna get some wins? And important ones, not against people like fucking Kidd and Ryder.



> and Bryan needs to pick up wins as well.


How about NOT against someone who also needs wins then?



> Can't keep jobbing him out. I think is pretty overrated by some people on this forum. He is good heel and is getting a slow push which he should get. He should not get rushed to the main event and will be better for it.


WHAT *PUSH*? He's LOSING, and to people with no credibility. Over, and over, and over, and over, and over again. Do you understand what a push IS? I'm not even gonna say give him a main event push right now, but give him some GOOD WINS.



> Plus it is a christmas special faces were going to win all the matches.


Not a good enough excuse.



> Hence no ziggler and shield to protect them


But it's ok to kill these two. Sure.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Antonio Cesaro has been building huge momentum in the last few months and it was killed by that untalented piece of shit Ryback is two nights. Cesaro looked horrible against Ryback tonight and I'm pretty Vince told him to look like the less strongest before he came out which explains why Cesaro didn't throw him like a bitch like he did yesterday.


A midcarder should not go over a main eventer who has a wwe title match upcoming. Anyways, Cesaro may be good in the ring but he's been incredibly dull on the mic. We're talking Alberto Del Rio level of boredom. He's not good enough in the ring to overcome that big flaw.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

This is what happens when you nearly phase out jobbers from the company and have to have big name vs big name every week, Someone always has to win and someone always has to lose. It's one of the reason why very few people get really over anymore how many times can you lose and Raw and still be booked to look like a threat?

If wwe still used jobbers then you could save matches like Bryan vs Sandow or Cesaro vs Ryback for a ppv. I would have really liked to see Cesaro vs Ryback on a ppv give them 15 minutes and it should be a good match. 

The wrestling world needs jobbers but with Raw being live every week people would get bored of jobber matches very quick and it would kill the ratings even more so.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And what, because it's Christmas, you have to ruin the credibility of your heels? For fucks sake, they lose enough as it is. You don't have to give people a warm and fuzzy, pussy show because it's Christmas, and if you do, leave them the fuck off the show so you don't kill these two geeks any more than you already have. It's getting IMPOSSIBLE to buy these two as a threat to ANYONE.
> 
> And these are supposed to be major stars down the road? Bullshit. I don't believe it for a second.
> 
> ...


It is WWE logic. I ain't booking it. If I was Barrett would be in World title feud. Sandow is getting mic time every Raw and will be picking up the tag titles soon. He is not losing every week. Plus Bryan probably could have done with a win more. WWE are always going to do it at Christmas and even though it is dumb it will done.

One loss is not going to kill them and if a loss on a random episode of Raw did they are not as good as you claim they are. Plus neither Barrett or Sandow are in main event feuds atm. Barrett needs to start being treated better though I agree he should not have lost.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

No shield?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Ryder wins! Sick bro!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Well I'm so glad I won't have to sit through this live next week.

Also, up until the last couple of months Ziggler had been 'buried' all year so how do you know Sandow and/or Barrett won't end up the same way anyway? Sandow and Barrett should not be near the main event until after WM and in Sandows case probably not even that early


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



> Sandow is getting mic time every Raw


So is Brad Maddox, would you consider him as "getting a push"? I'm not discounting the importance of mic time, but mic time doesn't matter if you do nothing but lose, it only enhances WINNERS. 



> and will be picking up the tag titles soon.


Do you REALLY believe that at this point, honestly? After they lost their title match on Main Event, I don't think they are. They have the same situation that Kaitlyn does in the Divas division where they get title shot after title shot after title shot but they lose, Every. Single. Time.

And either way, he shouldn't be winning the tag titles because it's going to drastically narrow his odds at ever being world champion, because for whatever reason, WWE will never push both members of a championship team to a world title, it never happens, and it's crystal clear that they're higher on Cody than Sandow, so if they win the titles, Vince will just arbitrarily decide that it's going to kill him, just like he did with guys like Matt Hardy, Marty Jannetty, etc.



> He is not losing every week.


Really? Can you name me a SINGLE week since he lost his undefeated streak where he has won on Raw, Main Event and SmackDown? I fuckin' can't.



> One loss is not going to kill them and if a loss on a random episode of Raw did they are not as good as you claim they are.


No, ONE loss is not going to kill them, but we're not talking about ONE loss. We're talking about loss, after loss, after loss, after loss, after loss, after loss, after loss, week after week. 

I don't care what anybody says, WINS AND LOSSES MATTER. Why do you think Ryback is so over? Because he doesn't lose, at least not unless he's in a situation where WWE's hand is basically forced. He couldn't lose the title to Punk because of the Rock match and he couldn't beat Shield because it was their debut. Other than that, he kills everyone and that's what works. Fans know, if you win, we take you seriously, if you lose you're a geek.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

What a boring show without the shield.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

i feel sorry for the crowd lol...they had to sit through 2 hours of SD followed by this 3 hours of Raw. Damn. 

I'll probably skip, there is no Shield or Ziggler/AJ/Langston.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

at least Bryan finally got a singles win


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

So, Del Rio faced Cena but it lead to him remaining face afterwards? Ok.

I've seen lazy booked shows but this screams it. It's not a RAW. It's a WWE holiday edition show. Where was DOLPH at? Or more importantly, THE SHIELD?

Guess they can abandon big storylines b/c it's Christmas Eve and part of the fanbase would be too busy to watch. Only logic I can see WWE using.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

The Del Rio and Cena christmas shit sounds hilarious.

I can picture Cena's face after unwrapping a present during a match and finding a chair to use against Del Rio.










Then a monitor to smash over his head:


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

It's definitely weird that a lot of the main storylines don't seem to be on the show, but I wouldn't be surprised if they taped a lot of backstage segments throughout the entire night to be edited in later.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Don't regret reading these spoilers, it's pretty much just another TTTT with all the faces winning. Defo giving this a miss.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Fuck. That sounds like a really shit show.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

That looks like an absolutely terrible show. I won't be watching.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Sounds like a typical Smackdown episode.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Raw just has to fucking pick up in the new year. Shield doing live promos, Ziggler as WHC, interesting mid card feuds? .. none of this will happen of course. It will just be Brodus Clay and Khali dancing, pointless tag/singles matches with no heat behind them and more shity storylines to get Cena involved in just so he can be kept away from the title until Wrestlemania. 

Because we all know he hasn't been kept away from it for this long not to end up going over The Rock at WM in a pointless re-match. Not to mention the fact that Ryback is obviously going to win the Rumble which means many more months of putting up with his boring matches and promos, and having to watch him win the WHC at WM aswell. So what were left with after mania is Cena and Ryback as the Champions, and by then the hottest thing in the company (The Shield) will have likely fizzled out. 

I stopped watching for years, came back this year in the summer, If what i say comes true i'll never watch it again. It's a boring, safe predictable outcome and that's not why i liked wrestling. The nonsense has to stop.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Filler Show. Atleast it will give the writers some room to move.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Daniel Bryan wins a single match by submission and Ryder wins a match!!! It's a Christmas miracle!

Also that ending, between insulting Cole and now assaulting Ricardo and Del Rio it's like Cena doesn't know or care who's face any more.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Sounds like trash as usual with taped RAW shows.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

*The guest host for Raw was Santa Claus, who was giving out gifts. Alberto Del Rio drove out and ran over Santa. An ambulance showed up to help Santa. Alberto was upset and there were chants of "You Killed Santa." Santa was strapped to a gurney and was stretchered out. Kevin felt it was too close to the Jerry Lawler heart attack. Santa gave the thumbs up as he was being wheeled out...*

LOL!!! I read that and I literally had to walk away from the computer because I was laughing so much. That sounds fucking hilarious! 

*2. Kaitlyn, Layla, Alicia Fox, and Natalya pinned Eve, Tamina, Aksana, and Rosa Mendes in a Santa's Helper Eight-Diva tag match. Kaitlyn pinned Eve.*

How many Santa fetish matches are they going to do? 

*3. Sheamus beat Big Show in a non-title LumberJack Frost match in 15:10. *

Why can't they ever let the heel have the last word? I mean I know it was non-title, but Big Show got by Sheamus three times. Shouldn't they use that to build momentum for his heat? But no, Sheamus has to get his win back for some reason. 

*6. Great Khali (w/Hornswoggle) beat Brad Maddox is in progress. Maddox sang "Brad Maddox is coming to town" while walking to the ring. Khali and Hornswoggle were dressed as elves. Damn, Khali can barely walk. Maddox botched a dropkick. Khali won with a Punjabi Plunge in 3:25. Khali butchered a Christmas song.*

I have to ask, what was the point of doing the evil referee bit with Maddox if he was never going to get over on anybody? I mean Ryback got his revenge almost immediately and now he's just there to be humiliated. That tells me that they didn't have much of a plan after Hell in a Cell and that it was just a last minute out that they cooked up to give Punk the win and they thought they would just figure it out later. 

*Heyman took the mic and told fans not to boo Punk since he has been champion for 400 consecutive days. He said Ryback had two extraordinary opportunities to wrestle for the WWE Championship and he failed both times. Ryback came out and announced that his title match on the first Raw of 2013 will be a TLC match. Ryback chanted TLC instead of Feed Me More*

I disagree with doing that match. They should be focused on Rock Vs. Punk now, and there is no chance in hell Punk is losing the title in his third bout with Ryback, so why even set Ryback back with another loss? The Shield was the perfect sidetrack/excuse to get out of that and give Ryback something red hot to do rather than just being fed to Punk again. 

Overall, Del Rio killing Santa Claus sounds like the best part of the show, lol.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

for a second i thought i was reading BTB. legit. too horrid to be true


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



StanStansky said:


> It's definitely weird that a lot of the main storylines don't seem to be on the show, but I wouldn't be surprised if they taped a lot of backstage segments throughout the entire night to be edited in later.


This sounds likely, plus they're taping next week's Smackdown tonight so you'd expect Ziggler etc to be on that. Doing 2 weeks of TV for 3 networks with a piss thin roster has its drawbacks.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Sounds terrible, giving this one a miss.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

No Ziggler? No Shield? Barrett burial continues and Sandow loses to DA JAWB, sounds _great_.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

no point in featuring The Shield or Ziggler/Langston/AJ Lee if all it is faces win and for holiday spirit.

Seems the show is just confirming Punk vs Ryback in a TLC title match for January 7 (same day The Rock returns) and development of ADR's turn. 

Other than that its all whatever.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Not even the most fanboyish fanboy could defend that garbage. I don't care if it's a Christmas show, it looks fucking dreadful.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

I like how they kept The Shield away from this nonsense. They deserve better.

CM Punk could have given it a miss and gone home though. This was a jolly Xmas Cena show.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Oh wtf, Miz pinning Barrett after his shitty move, gah.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> No Ziggler? No Shield? Barrett burial continues and Sandow loses to DA JAWB, sounds _great_.


Lol this. Nothing on the show looks worth watching, except maybe Punk's promo.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

"Khali and Hornswoggle were dressed as elves." WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Wasn't going to be able to watch anyhow, but looks like I'm not missing much thank god.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Punk's promo won't be enough for me to watch this one. I'll give Raw a miss until it's time for Punk to seal the rivalry with Ryback going 3-0.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Not sure why people are saying horrible etc, the faces _always_ win over Christmas - the normal audience is not watching so there is zero sense to say end the Christmas Eve show with The Shield laying Cena out or something.

In the same way your favourite comedy/drama etc has a 'Christmas Special' which ignores all rules, this is WWE's Christmas Special...

Edit - 2001... http://www.thehistoryofwwe.com/raw01.htm



> Taped 12/21/01; Miami, FL; American Airlines Arena
> 12/24/01:
> Rikishi defeated Test via disqualification when Test punched the referee; after the bout, Rikishi took Test out with a superkick and Bonzai Drop
> Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo defeated the Acolytes when Gunn pinned Bradshaw after Palumbo prevented a fall away slam and held down Bradshaw's feet from outside the ring
> ...


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Calm down guys. Barrett took the pin, which means Cesaro is still looking strong.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Great, Barrett and Sandow get buried again. I'm skipping this.
> 
> I really hope both of them quit WWE. This is beyond ridiculous. They have as much credibility as the Usos at this point.


Do you really believe they got buried?

Jeez, WWE can't push every guy at once. They are using Barrett to bring out a new character for Kofi who as IC Champ should take priority at the moment. Just like they are using the US title to build up Cesaro. 

Kofi hasn't had that long a reign so WWE are going to build him up a little so that when Barrett DOES win the title, it means more and Kofi doesn't just look like a placeholder. 

Barrett's time will come, stop thinking we are still in the Nexus era where Barrett would be a credible World Champion. He'll get his push once he wins the IC title and he'll go from there.

Rhodes Scholars probably would be tag champs by now if Cody hadn't got injured. If creative had a storyline for Hell No/Rhodes Scholars it was put on hold following Cody's injury and Sandow got placed in limbo. Now Rhodes is back I wouldn't be surprised to see them revisit the feud and have Rhodes Scholars take the titles before Mania. Especially if the Shield are going to focus exclusively on Ryback after the 7th of Jan. 

Just because WWE doesn't have Sandow or Barrett win every week doesn't mean they won't get pushed in the future. Look at Sheamus, he got sky-rocketed to the top then had to go through a losing streak and a US title win. He's now the number 1 face on Smackdown and the 2nd face in WWE. 

Take a deep breath and savour the moment WWE decide to put the title on Barrett or Sandow. 

Or, you know, stop living vicariously through Barrett and Sandow.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Why even bother airing anything though? Just have a week off rather than airing a RAW without some of the main active characters (The Shield and Ziggler) and no storyline development.

Wouldn't it be better off to throw a 'Main Event' on a Special one off Monday and have Cena vs Random Bad Guy in a Xmas Street Fight followed up with a Punk/Ryback promo announcing the Match would be TLC.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

To the people thinking heels got buried: All the faces win on an Xmas show. That means Bryan actually wins a match. :hb


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



> Santa gave Del Rio and Ricardo gifts despite what happened to him. Cena said it's a Christmas miracle and it's about forgiveness. Cena thanked the fans and the crew. He and Foley wished everyone a Merry Christmas. They handed out gifts to fans to close out the show. Good night from Pittsburgh.


this seriously disgust me fpalm after "storyline-wise" del rio apologized cena still bullied him with all of that crap then out of nowhere he "thanks" everyone and say its about forgiveness?

can cena just I don't know......cease to exist?



> To the people thinking heels got buried: All the faces win on an Xmas show. That means Bryan actually wins a match.


except del rio is clearly a face now, but that doesn't stop cena acting like a fucking jerk :lmao


----------



## Yosihait (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Christmas shows are always bad. The rating is low during that time so the WWE don't bother.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

That show sounds like absolute dog shit... even worse then this last monday's... what the fuck WWE.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



> 9. John Cena defeated Alberto Del Rio (w/Ricardo Rodriguez) in a Miracle on 34th Street Fight in 12:30. There were wreaths, Christmas trees, and presents around the ring. It was like WCW Uncensored. Del Rio grabbed a mic and said what happened to Santa was an accident and he wasn't trying to hurt him. Cena unwrapped a present at ringside and found a chair, which he struck Del Rio with.
> 
> Ricardo slid a present to Del Rio, but he unwrapped it and found a pie. He tried to use it, but Cena ducked. They fought up the ramp and Cena unwrapped a monitor, which he struck Del Rio with. Del Rio opened another gift and found a teddy bear. Vince McMahon had to be cracking up somewhere. Cena hit Ricardo with a wreath and a box.
> 
> ...


:cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> No Ziggler? *No Shield? *Barrett burial continues and Sandow loses to DA JAWB, sounds _great_.


Thank god for that. They got a month's worth of air time and name drops last Smackdown.

A welcome reprieve when fans can watch a WWE show without having to deal with The Shield getting rammed down their throats several times an episode.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

The world ending on Friday would seriously do all wrestling fans a favour.

Save us from this shit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Thank god for that. They got a month's worth of air time and name drops last Smackdown.
> 
> A welcome reprieve when fans can watch a WWE show without having to deal with The Shield getting rammed down their throats several times an episode.


I would rather the shield rammed down my throats then AJ and cena.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Mclovin it said:


> I would rather the shield rammed down my throats then AJ and cena.


Listen to this man here, he speaks truth from his mouth-hole!

But yeah, I'd rather have talented people in interesting roles forced on my TV screen then Cena and AJ. Then again they wouldn't have been treated well if they showed up so whatever, I'll just not watch on Monday.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

No wonder Dwayne doesn't want to be associated with this shit. 

:side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Happy Bryan won. Pissed that Miz pinned Barrett though.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Faces always win on these types of shows (Tribute to Troops as well), so it's not a surprise. I am glad Bryan won, though. It seems like they're trying to book him a little better. He looked great in the TLC match despite taking the pin, and he has picked up some victories recently. Keep it up, plz.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Bryan to interject himself into the Punk vs Rock match and WIN. 

:side:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Now THAT I'd be down for. If Raw 1000 was any indication, it actually makes sense from a storyline perspective. :side:

Wouldn't mind a lengthy Bryan/CESARO feud. Their matches would be ridiculous and Bryan is so over that it could only help Cesaro.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

lol the next two RAWs need to be skipped. You will miss nothing at all.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Danielson for Royal Rumble win please. Win streak starts here.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

:mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Imagine the celebration of YES following the win.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

would be so much :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Daniel Bryan wins a singles match? Christmas will be coming one day early!!! :bryan


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

YES :mark:


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

am i the only one that wants bryan to win the royal rumble so that bryan could face ziggler at wm i mean the story writes itself
but we all know ryback is gonna win so yeah i could always dream


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

LOL! Not watching this shit at all. inb4 1.9 rating.


Seriously if this gets more than 3 million viewers I have to question these peoples standards.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if this Raw gets a low rating since it's Christmas Eve.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

That's why it's booked like a steaming pile of shit, I'd imagine.

More so than anything else this year, pardon the slammys of course.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



krai999 said:


> am i the only one that wants bryan to win the royal rumble so that bryan could face ziggler at wm i mean the story writes itself
> but we all know ryback is gonna win so yeah i could always dream


I wish Bryan was winning it. I would mark so much if Bryan won the rumble and faced Ziggler at Mania


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

John Cena bowling into ADR's yambag had me dying. So stupid. Yambag is super old school Midwest/East Coast slang for a scrotum. Nobody under 25 says "yam bag" in that context.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Taz made yambag one of his trademarks.

Yep, he's over 25.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Do you really believe they got buried?
> 
> Jeez, WWE can't push every guy at once. They are using Barrett to bring out a new character for Kofi who as IC Champ should take priority at the moment. Just like they are using the US title to build up Cesaro.
> 
> ...


Yup exactly. Logical points, makes sense & you don't sound like a raving mad smark lol.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

So this Raw pretty much has no reason for it to be watched.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

This episode doesn't sound real, sounds more like one of those awful Christmas specials they used to do in the 80's


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Son of a bitch. Ryback/Punk for the WWE title in a TLC match on RAW. Should be an awesome tv match, but it sucks that it means Ryback will lose again.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Sparta101 said:


> Son of a bitch. Ryback/Punk for the WWE title in a TLC match on RAW. Should be an awesome tv match, but it sucks that it means Ryback will lose again.


Well they obviously have a plan in store seeing as they seem desperate to get this match out of the way. My guess is that Henry returns in this match to keep Ryback occupied till his rumble win.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Alberto Del Rio runs over Santa Claus and keeps his status as a Face. :russo


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

It'd be hilarious if Del Rio comes out the way he always does honking the horn, hits Santa and goes on like nothing happened...lawl


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

what the hell, is ADR a face or a heel?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

ADR trolling his face status

No Shield
No Ziggler
Barrett jobbin' with Cezaro 
Kane vs Rhodes again 
Pointless filler matches with garbage wrestlers
Super Cena winning the Main Event 

Only things to look forward are the 5 minute (LOL) match between Bryan/Sandow and Punk/Heyman/Ryback segment. 

I guess we will have to wait for the 7th of January to see something better again.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

- After it was reported that Ryback vs. CM Punk for the WWE Title would take place at the January 7th RAW, and even strongly teased by WWE at RAW and this week's RAW tapings, word came out that the match might not happen after all. Now we know why. 

PWInsider report that there is strong talk that the match won't happen on January 7th because the idea is to milk Ryback vs. Punk for as long as they can without actually doing the match. Eventually it will happen but officials really want Punk healed up because they have him set for a major WrestleMania 29 role. They want to make sure he doesn't come back and re-injure the knee, putting all Road to WrestleMania plans in jeopardy. 



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/1221/558931/cm-punk/#ixzz2FhZVR8p7


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

That looks like a fun card and it features all the people I want to see more of winning. TYSON KIDD=RATINGZ

I'm not going to shit on this as it has the potential to be one of my fave RAWs of the year. I also love FoleyClaus because you can see
the sincerity and joy he gets from portraying the character. GOAT SANTA.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Any fan videos of the Punk/Heyman/Ryback promo popped up on YT yet? Only thing I'm interested in seeing


----------



## zama5000 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



morris3333 said:


> - After it was reported that Ryback vs. CM Punk for the WWE Title would take place at the January 7th RAW, and even strongly teased by WWE at RAW and this week's RAW tapings, word came out that the match might not happen after all. Now we know why.
> 
> PWInsider report that there is strong talk that the match won't happen on January 7th because the idea is to milk Ryback vs. Punk for as long as they can without actually doing the match. Eventually it will happen but officials really want Punk healed up because they have him set for a major WrestleMania 29 role. They want to make sure he doesn't come back and re-injure the knee, putting all Road to WrestleMania plans in jeopardy.


unk2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



morris3333 said:


> - After it was reported that Ryback vs. CM Punk for the WWE Title would take place at the January 7th RAW, and even strongly teased by WWE at RAW and this week's RAW tapings, word came out that the match might not happen after all. Now we know why.
> 
> PWInsider report that there is strong talk that the match won't happen on January 7th because the idea is to milk Ryback vs. Punk for as long as they can without actually doing the match. Eventually it will happen but officials really want Punk healed up because they have him set for a major WrestleMania 29 role. They want to make sure he doesn't come back and re-injure the knee, putting all Road to WrestleMania plans in jeopardy.
> 
> ...


Stupid.

That is what they SHOULD of been doing. But the fact they killed it with two title matches already, they can't really do much milking.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



Cookie Monster said:


> Stupid.
> 
> That is what they SHOULD of been doing. But the fact they killed it with two title matches already, they can't really do much milking.


It's probably what they wanted to do but Cena's elbow injury forced their hand into having the match happen at HIAC. Of course if that match didn't happen and Cena fought instead, Ryback might have been booked to keep his undefeated streak alive. Instead we have the domino effect.

It's funny that they could be worried about Ryback reinjuring Punk, a legit concern given how green he is.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

What's the chances of them completely editing the crowd like they do for Smackdown? I can't remember any RAW's that were taped a week in advance so I'm not really sure, but I reckon they will if the crowd was anything like the TLC and Philly ones.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*



> Daniel Bryan beat Damien Sandow. Bryan won via submission in 5:40 with the Yes! Lock.


 :yes


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Dbry and Sandow had a great argument (Silence! No!) before their match. RAW overall was pretty bad with some funny spots here and there, but the majority of it was a huge letdown after two hours of Smackdown.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Couldn't be bothered putting together a whole big thread thingy tbh. 

No fucking spoilers.

Discuss.

5 Point Preview can be found here:

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-12-24/five-point-preview-26080051


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I hope it's not a complete mindfuck like this weeks Raw. Looking forward to see what happens with RYBLACK.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Haven't looked at a single spoiler, pumped as hell for this.

More Shield beatdowns please.

And I want to hear Big E. talk. Give the man the mic.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Is this Raw taped from last week as obviously the wrestlers must be off now for Christmas surely???


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Is this Raw taped from last week as obviously the wrestlers must be off now for Christmas surely???


Yes. It was taped immediately after the Live Smackdown on Tuesday.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

When is next weeks RAW going to be taped?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So I'll be watching this Tuesday... Christmas Day. Oh the excitement! :side:


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

The Christmas Eve edition of RAW, I don't expect anything really great to happen. It should be a fun RAW, though, to watch. Since I'll be out with family, I'll have to tape it, and watch it later on.


----------



## LostBeast (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

I see that WWE.com posted their Raw five-point preview on 12/23. "What’s AJ got up her sleeve for the WWE Universe next?" - Apparently nothing. The preview mentions the shield, and ziggler/aj/langston even though the show already happened and they weren't on there. What garbage. I'm glad I saw this spoiler. I'm not watching another show until January 7th.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

When are they taping the December 31st edition of RAW?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Won't that be live?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

I don't know. They don't have any RAW show listed in the WWE.com tickets section. I was just wondering what they'll air that week then if they haven't taped anything yet.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

http://www.allgoodseats.com/WWE-Raw-PNC-Arena-Tickets-Raleigh-NC-North-Carolina.html

?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

http://www.wwe.com/events

There's nothing listed for December 31st. Guess it's taped the night before or something. lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Is there a spoliers thread already? not sure i can sit up and watch this crap again...


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



wkdsoul said:


> Is there a spoliers thread already? not sure i can sit up and watch this crap again...


Why can't you Google spoilers, I'm sure there's spoilers on wrestlinginc.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

For those that have read the spoilers, does it sound like a show that's worth watching?

I'm not sure I have the energy for 3 hours of Raw on Christmas Eve.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Scrooge McDuck said:


> For those that have read the spoilers, *does it sound like a show that's worth watching?*
> 
> I'm not sure I have the energy for 3 hours of Raw on Christmas Eve.


I have read the spoilers. In my opinion it is not a show worth watching. really don't bother. Merry Christmas :angel


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Scrooge McDuck said:


> For those that have read the spoilers, does it sound like a show that's worth watching?
> 
> I'm not sure I have the energy for 3 hours of Raw on Christmas Eve.


trust me it's just pure filler


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Not to ask a stupid question, but is this show an actual episode of RAW or is it Tribute to the Troops?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Scrooge McDuck said:


> For those that have read the spoilers, does it sound like a show that's worth watching?
> 
> I'm not sure I have the energy for 3 hours of Raw on Christmas Eve.


I was there, and no, it's not worth watching. First thing we all said to each other is that we'll skip watching RAW.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I will be watching this tonight as i will be up. Even though i know what happens :bateman


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Gonna DVR and do a fast-forward watch later.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

it's going to be terrible


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

It's going to be glorious.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Lets start a brand new cheer: "Linda is a bitch".
Vince will be pissed


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Yes. It was taped immediately after the Live Smackdown on Tuesday.


I see thanks for that


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Dinobot said:


> Not to ask a stupid question, but is this show an actual episode of RAW or is it Tribute to the Troops?


A normal episode of RAW, but most likely with loads of Tribute to the Troops recaps.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



VintageOrton said:


> A normal episode of RAW, but most likely with loads of Tribute to the Troops recaps.


Excellent. I'll probably tune in then. I hope the recaps are kept to a minimum.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Well I am going to skip the show tonight because of Christmas, so Merry Christmas everybody and those of you who do watch, enjoy the show! 

I will say this. I read the spoilers and the opening segment made me laugh so hard I almost pissed my pants. Hopefully it comes off just as ridiculous on TV.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Dinobot said:


> Excellent. I'll probably tune in then. *I hope the recaps are kept to a minimum.*


Have you not been watching?? they recap the start of the hour at the end of that hour..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Scrooge McDuck said:


> For those that have read the spoilers, does it sound like a show that's worth watching?
> 
> I'm not sure I have the energy for 3 hours of Raw on Christmas Eve.


Well I will watch the first segment if I am still awake and can't sleep. Otherwise nope.


----------



## Pinero21 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Last week was horrible. I was dozing off damn near the whole show until the shield showed up and and started jumping cena. Loved it:cheer
I just wanna see the shield come through and kick some ass. Lol. I'm loving those guys. Modern day NWO kinda
I think it would be cool if Ziggy and or AJ was the mouth piece to big E. Kinda like how Paul and Brock was 8-10 years ago. Big E just looks like he doesn't talk. Just kick ass


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I hope they don't completely edit the crowd like they do with Smackdown, but I guess they will after the recent crowd reactions for certain superstars.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



wkdsoul said:


> Have you not been watching?? they recap the start of the hour at the end of that hour..


Haha I know. A fool can dream though can't he? XD


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



VintageOrton said:


> I hope they don't completely edit the crowd like they do with Smackdown, but I guess they will after the recent crowd reactions for certain superstars.


Of course they will


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

this RAW will be garbage, glad I read the spoilers


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Jotunheim said:


> this RAW will be garbage, glad I read the spoilers


this


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

We're probably gonna get nothing good until the January 7th Raw. Holiday Raws are always garbage(Hell, WWE in general has been garbage, so what's new?)


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I saw the spoilers some time ago....Good luck!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Taped :hayden
It's better when you're posting and it's live.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Know what happens but gonna watch it anyway as a sideline.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I literally have nothing better to do......so I'm in.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Guys it's a fucking christmas edition and you mean to tell me half of you are excited for this?:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Not expecting much from tonight's taped show. Also there's no football on tonight either so it's gonna be a long night.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Heard quite a lot of negative feedback from this RAW.. let's hope it's not true.

Oh, and happy christmas everyone :


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



WTF352 said:


> Guys it's a fucking christmas edition and you mean to tell me half of you are excited for this?:lmao


You mean you don't want to see if there is a possibility of Santa wrestling tonight?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Already read the taped spoilers a week ago, and boy is it something for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

*Yeah it's probably going to be a garbage show but I avoided the spoilers so far. If it starts out as shitty as I think it will be then I'll just stop watching and go to the spoilers thread.*


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I think those that watch raw live and don't read the spoilers should just read the spoilers and enjoy the rest of their Christmas night or Eve and if anything catches your interest you can also DVR it or search the interwebs. Well as for me, I'll be in this thread as usual and watch some of things that interest me while for the rest of the show I'm going to get ready for the night, I live in the West Coast so I got plenty of time to enjoy the night.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Here we go


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



CroftyClaus said:


> *Yeah it's probably going to be a garbage show but I avoided the spoilers so far. If it starts out as shitty as I think it will be then I'll just stop watching and go to the spoilers thread.*


Yay, I'm not the only one that hasn't read the spoilers yet :

Well here we go. Let's hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

ARE YOU FUCKING,SERIOUS:lmao:lmao


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

WTF


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This is suck a cringe-worthy start to the show.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So we already know that this will be an awful episode based on the opening.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

"I hope I land on Kaaane!"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao @ :vince


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Well I could not sleep here goes something


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Did I spy Jack Swagger in that group?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

that piped in cheers is insane!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Well... I guess that's a decent start...no? o.o"


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao already starting bad.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Great episode, would watch again. Now let me turn off the TV.

Nah, can't stop wondering what kind of trainwreck will come tonight.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao this is so gay.

That Punk cartoon was cool though.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I just wanna hear the piped cheers and piped boos.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

What's a Christmas show, without a fat Santa.If Santa shows up tonight, he better have charisma lol like Piper Santa, Raw time!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Does this mean that Del Rio is a heel again? :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I lol'ed. I feel dirty


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao FUCKERY.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

WHAT THE HELL :lmao :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Way to traumatize the kids Vince.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Lmfao it's Santa. Dude is real.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Was that Johnny Ace? lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Del Rio did it... for The Rock.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Let the fuckery begin!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao ADR RAN OVER SANTA

ADR: I did it for the Rock.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Their goes my gifts lol.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Guy in the nike jumper is my hero


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

WTF is this horse shit!? :lmao


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



pewpewpew said:


> Was that Johnny Ace? lol


It's Mick Foley.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LMAO at the you killed Santa chants.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Where did that tree come from? l0l


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

"You killed Santa chants" :lmao

And people said this episode was going to be bad. I hope they can keep this level of fuckery up all night.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

ROFL Del Rio killed Santa. 

You killed Santa chant. Lulz. Lol at serious Cole voice.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Del Rio's face :lmao


"You killed Santa" chants, oh my god


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

That ***** just hit santa


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Well that will be the highlight of the show


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LOL At Ricardo Rodriguez crying.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Now christmas is ruined! Poor kids lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LOL at Cole sounding all serious. This company :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Why is Ricardo hurling? 
Dear lord this fuckery :lol


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LOL what am I watching?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao Ricardo's acting.........amazing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

*Ricardo for the motherfucking win!*


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

DAT SELL BY SANTA!! Take notes Cena :cena


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Dammit I wanted the 500GB PS3 , looks like Santa will not make too tomorrow morning


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Tape up Santa, he'll be fine to ride to get our presents under the Christmas Tree.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

He did it for da rock.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

*Goddamn ADR if I don't get my presents tonight there will be hell to pay.*


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Commercials after 6 minutes.

Swear to god WWE sucks so fucking hard.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



CroftyClaus said:


> *Ricardo for the motherfucking win!*


This. Ricardo has so much charisma, I hope he gets to wrestle eventually, he deserves it.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Laughing already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Vince: Well we traumatized kids and ruined Christmas. Mission accomplished.

Almost lost it at Santa giving the thumbs up, can't bump for shit but still a better seller then Cena.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I better still get my presents


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I just watched the dumbest fucking opening in RAW history...


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Problem: Del Rio can't get heat
Solution: Have him kill Santa


edit: and apparently Del Rio is a heel again


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao :lmao I love how they played a foot locker "bad acting" commercial right after that shit went on commercial break.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

The highlight of the segment was the fan in blue crying behind Ricardo.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



James1o1o said:


> He did it for da Grinch.


fixed


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LOL A CRIME SCENE!!! :lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I guess getting hit by a car was part of Foley's Wish(Bump) List.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

What a great way to cement a face turn, have him hospitalise Santa...


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So who's gonna host now?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Crime scene he didn't die, chill out Cole lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

*:lmao X a billion 

this is fucking fantastic*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

"Crime scene."

This fuckery lol.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This episode is already amazing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Gandhi said:


> I just watched the dumbest fucking opening in RAW history...


Dude it is the Christmas episode. It is going to be super cheesy lol.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

The police tape is killing me. LMAO.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Lol so within the first few weeks of Del Rio's face turn they have him run over Santa? lol does this company not know how to book or what?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

They finally found a way to get Del Rio some heat. Shame he turned face last week. 

This is just... amazing.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

FUCKING BIG LOL.

Crime scene.......


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

*:lmao Booker :lmao*


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Were suppose to be taking this shit seriously?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



KuritaDavion said:


> Vince: Well we traumatized kids and ruined Christmas. Mission accomplished.
> 
> Almost lost it at Santa giving the thumbs up, can't bump for shit but still a better seller then Cena.


Next we go after the Easter Bunny! :vince2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Am I watching soap opera?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Cena...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Lol @ Titus "The kids man".


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So, is Alberto going to become the new Santa, like Tim Allen?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lol The acting is tremendous.

Except for Cena. Even in this he's garbage.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Fucking Cena!!


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

A crime scene? I should have read the fucking spoilers with the fuckery already in the first 15 mins...

This 

Fucking

Company

:vince


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Do it for Santa! WTF?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

*:lmao if I stop watching this Raw right now then this would be the best Raw of the year already. :lmao


"John.... DO IT FOR SANTA!" 

:lmao oh my fucking god!*


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LOL Titus is a legend.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



WTF352 said:


> Were suppose to be taking this shit seriously?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Booker T: John do it for Santa

:cena


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LOL AWFUL ACTING. They're trying to be so bad.


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I was enjoying tonights raw and then Cenas stupid ass ruined it, fuck you Cena. Good night fellas


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Oh thank god. Cody's mustache to bringback some legitimacy to this episode :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This is so terrible that it's funny :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I think this segment has lowered everyone who was watching it's IQ, mine included. Why oh why does this regularly embarrass me to be watching it?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Do it for Santa, Super Man Cena represents the kids in the crowd meh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Booker T explaining seriously to the locker room that Santa is down, and Alberto trying to get out of being responsible. Locker room chanting "Santa".

Just had to write down what actually happened.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Cena with dat horrible acting.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Did the writers forget that Del Rio is a face now lmao?


This shit is hilarious!!!! SANTAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

*The intentional overacting in this is priceless. Well done!*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Cody's porn-stache is out for revenge against Kane.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

How can they stay serious... that segment lol! :lol


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Time to bring in Sinterklaas.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



CroftyClaus said:


> *:lmao if I stop watching this Raw right now then this would be the best Raw of the year already. :lmao
> 
> 
> "John.... DO IT FOR SANTA!"
> ...


"The kids, man..."


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Here's a better question, where's Mrs.Claus?


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I thought it would be pretty obvious to adults that WWE are pissing about with this.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This is horrible!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

They know no one is watching it tonight, so they are just putting anything that can on it! :lmao

By the way, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

The announcers are still talking about Santa XD


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Oh boy they fucked kane up so bad it's not even funny.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Cena's face when Booker told him to do it for Santa. LOL.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Just had to log on and :lmao at that segment. Cena in the end was funny. Just the whole thing is funny. Heels and faces hating on Del Rio who was good himself saying it wasn't his fault. Even enjoyed Booker saying Santa is down. Well Merry Christmas guys,I'm watching Avengers instead of Raw tonight.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Del Rio worked the last 2 live events as a face but the last 2 taped events as a heel. That is indicative of what's wrong with this company


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

lol. The opening was so bad. I can't do it guys, I'm out.

See ya next week


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Man smh at this episode lol


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

ho ho inc said:


> Here's a better question, where's Mrs.Claus?


There's a reason why Cena was late to the party. Tappin' Dat granny fanny.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LMAO @ Booker T

:lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

If they play this like "The Shield" messed with the brakes, they'll wreck the momentum.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



jonoaries said:


> Del Rio worked the last 2 live events as a face but the last 2 taped events as a heel. That is indicative of what's wrong with this company


Perhaps they were desperate to turn him back heel. I've seen worse turns than that. Kane lighting the grill comes to mind.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

How big E got his push




Skip to 2:09


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Santa to turn heel on Cena and Cena vs Santa at WM30


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Santa gives Kane whatever he wants for christmas and in return Kane does not set fire to Santa


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I'd get Kane a new voice box. He needs to bring that shit back.


----------



## KERRZO (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Quickly heading towards one of the worst episodes in history. Seriously a Santa crime scene and live medical updates....


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Cole saying Kane's Name like he's a Reindeer lol.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

How long until the shield stops this fuckery?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



jonoaries said:


> Del Rio worked the last 2 live events as a face but the last 2 taped events as a heel. That is indicative of what's wrong with this company


Well I figure, they do a lot of parity booking now where wrestlers trade wins so they mean nothing, maybe now they're booking characters as face 50% of the time and heel 50% of the time so they never get over.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Shouldn't the ref have put that turnbuckle cover back on?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So when in the show does Bryan lose to Sandow?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Cody's Mustache a jobbing


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



WTF352 said:


> How long until the shield stops this fuckery?


Just Wait....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Stache lost


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Santa to turn heel on Cena and Cena vs Santa at WM30


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Well time for a piss break.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



KERRZO said:


> Quickly heading towards one of the worst episodes in history. Seriously a Santa crime scene and live medical updates....


You were expecting WWE a PG show to do a serious show with no fuckery on christmas eve? LOL


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Santa's helper divas match...spare us. Time to go warm up some leftovers and grab some tea.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I didn't even know there were 8 Divas under contract at this point.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Still laughing hard at "Do it for Santa, John!"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



TomahawkJock said:


> Just Wait....


Be afraid...I've a bad feeling they're going to say "the Shield" messed with the car's brakes.....

be very afraid.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This episode is so bad that I can't stop laughing


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Ryback vs Heyman. :lol


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Are some of you really still not grasping that this show is booked for the kids? Stop whining already, don't expect it to get edgier than this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Shadowcran said:


> Be afraid...I've a bad feeling they're going to say "the Shield" messed with the car's brakes.....
> 
> be very afraid.


Why? What "injustice" did Santa or Del Rio cause? Doubt the Shield will even be on tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



BULLY'S COCKSLURPER said:


> Still laughing hard at "Do it for Santa, John!"



Rikishi:I did it for the Rock

Booker T:John Do it for Santa 

:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Them' piped cheers


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Why's Natalya wearing a pink poka dotted dress for a Christmas match?


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> Are some of you really still not grasping that this show is booked for the kids? Stop whining already, don't expect it to get edgier than this.


It's worrying, isn't it?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Beautiful Women are not, this won't increase ratings sorry WWE!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I always see there adverts and I still have no idea who Kevin Bacon is...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Eve looks smokin. :yum:


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Where is the WWE Champion at...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



KuritaDavion said:


> Why? What "injustice" did Santa or Del Rio cause? Doubt the Shield will even be on tonight.


Santa discriminates against "naughty kids" and cause them to suffer while "good" children get gifts.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:ass on Eve


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So Natalya is 100% face now? Good.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Mclovin it said:


> Santa discriminates against "naughty kids" and cause them to suffer while "good" children get gifts.


I can see this as actually being the WWE's logic. This frightens me.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Tamina needs a stylist. What the fuck is she wearing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Tamina seriously looks like a man in drag.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

finally back with snacks...shit, the match is still on.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Well I am getting some pigs in blankets


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Why can't we have a commercial during this nonsense?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Crowd sweetening firmly in effect for this match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Let's do a "cut to commercial" chant...


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Swark said:


> It's worrying, isn't it?


:agree: At least you can take note of who the 'slower' users are.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

The crowd sounds so pipped in. Probably because it is.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Referee was REALLY in to that count.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This match...


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Is it just me, or is Layla 10x hotter with her hair dyed blonde?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Kaitlyn :


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

lol @ those obvious piped in "OH!"'s everytime a diva hits any move, god i fucking hate taped shows.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Well that a decent match


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Rosa with that stomp....>_<


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Surprisingly, that was a decent Divas match.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

The other Divas leaving Natalya hanging...lol, poor Natty.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

"Santa Claus update"

Fucking :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Lumber jack frost match....damn, a channel showing test patterns is going to get higher ratings


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



SJFC said:


> This match...


this show is the definition of filler


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Y2Joe said:


> Is it just me, or is Layla 10x hotter with her hair dyed blonde?



Brunette or Blonde, she looks hot. :kobe4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



David Banner said:


> lol @ those obvious piped in "OH!"'s everytime a diva hits any move, god i fucking hate taped shows.


Loved it even more when any other time during the match literally the only three people cheering were the faces at ringside.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



David Banner said:


> lol @ those obvious piped in "OH!"'s everytime a diva hits any move, god i fucking hate taped shows.


I was wondering why they all sounded so generic. lol 

Aksana's slam was highlight of the match! The Russian Femdom herself.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Brunette or Blonde, she looks hot. :kobe4


Yep


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

*elbow drop*

Fake crowd noise: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

How long before we get to the Hornswoggle Khali crappy christmas skit? Theres a 100% chance Hornswoggle will be dressed as an elf, and Khalia as a big lumbering Santa.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So who else is watching this to kill time?


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



David Banner said:


> How long before we get to the Hornswoggle Khali christmas skit? Theres a 100% chance Hornswoggle will be dressed as an elf, and Khalia as a big lumbering Santa.


That's when I start searching for cheese on my Nexus, because cheese on the internet is more important than either of those fucktards on my TeeVee.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I really hope santa is OK  #itisstillrealtomedammit


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



David Banner said:


> How long before we get to the Hornswoggle Khali christmas skit? Theres a 100% chance Hornswoggle will be dressed as an elf, and Khalia as a big lumbering Santa.


Thanks for that image


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

WWE Did you know? LOL


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

You'll shoot your eye out kid, I should buy a Bee-Bee Gun and shoots my eyes out, this show is horrible lol.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

WHAT THE FUCK :lmao


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

WWE and they're parody Raw's. 

Dolph "I don't draw" Ziggler and AJ "E.T." Lee.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:mark: ZIGGLER

Still marking for that super kick he did on Cena


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Ziggler can look creepy as fuck sometimes.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

BIG ZIG .


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Come on, this was great! :lol


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

2012 - Dolph and E.T. Lee cuddle - reference to "TLC" 

1998/99/01 - Mark Henry making out with a transvestite, Val Venis having 3-somes, Rock asking Lilian if she wants his stroodle.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Seems like they're actually going to push Ziggler to the top.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

For once I don't mind the recaps


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Yea lets recap what happened 35 mins ago.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Teh_TaKeR said:


> Yea lets recap what happened 35 mins ago.


Chicken McFuckery, that's what.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

John do it for Santa! :cena2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

OMG Cole in serious voice "Residents at the north pole have been called" my god this fuckery LMFAO.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Quick where's Stone Cold with the fucking bed pan?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Did he just say "they are taking him to North Pole for treatment"?

fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

"...hopefully Santa will kick out of this in time for Christmas."

And the heart monitor. 

:lmao Greatest episode ever.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Lmfao hahaha Tensia with DAT SANTA HAT.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Tensai! :mark:


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So the WWE could go with the Shield wrecking havoc, Ryback beating the shit out of people, CM Punk being epic, etc. etc., you know, the good stuff, instead we get Mark Out Striker in the back checking up on the status of Santa. 

Is this WCW 2000 I'm watching?

Hate to insult WCW 2000 like that.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This show is clearly booked for the kiddies, folks. Don't know why you guys are taking this so seriously.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



David Banner said:


> OMG Cole in serious voice "Residents at the north pole have been called" my god this fuckery LMFAO.


I knew I wasn't the only one that hear that LOL


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LOLTensai.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Y2Raven said:


> This show is clearly booked for the kiddies, folks. Don't know why you guys are taking this so seriously.


Christmas specials = Serious business.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I'm only watching this because I can't sleep, and hoping either the shield or Big E will make an appearance. This shows been truly awful, the only person who can save us from this is the GOAT JM.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Santa Tensai! :mark: Love Titus with that whistle lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Y2Raven said:


> This show is clearly booked for the kiddies, folks. Don't know why you guys are taking this so seriously.


If I were a kid, this would be insulting


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Lmao, XD

Ricardo Rodriguez ‏@RRWWE I love you Santa! Wasn't our fault!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Was anyone else hoping that AJ was gonna be watching Silent Night Deadly Night when Dolph was saying "I figured you for a Christmas carol kind of girl" then we see the screen and see Santa strangling someone.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Y2Raven said:


> This show is clearly booked for the kiddies, folks. Don't know why you guys are taking this so seriously.


No you're right, just bitching and moaning because I'm the mother fucking Grinch!


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



KrazyGreen said:


> So the WWE could go with the Shield wrecking havoc, Ryback beating the shit out of people, CM Punk being epic, etc. etc., you know, the good stuff, instead we get Mark Out Striker in the back checking up on the status of Santa.
> 
> Is this WCW 2000 I'm watching?
> 
> Hate to insult WCW 2000 like that.


Calm down bud it's Christmas.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



virus21 said:


> If I were a kid, this would be insulting


Depends on how old you are. :troll


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Santa to be the 30th participant of the Royal Rumble?


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

E.T. Lee looking more ET than usual this week. 

Looks like Zolph Diggler like's 'em alien.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



David Banner said:


> Was anyone else hoping that AJ was gonna be watching Silent Night Deadly Night when Dolph was saying "I figured you for a Christmas carol kind of girl" then we see the screen and see Santa strangling someone.


I would have marked for it.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Swark said:


> Calm down bud it's Christmas.


Bah Humbug!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Why is Aj suddenly being called ET? I don't get it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



KrazyGreen said:


> So the WWE could go with the Shield wrecking havoc, Ryback beating the shit out of people, CM Punk being epic, etc. etc., you know, the good stuff, instead we get Mark Out Striker in the back checking up on the status of Santa.
> 
> Is this WCW 2000 I'm watching?
> 
> Hate to insult WCW 2000 like that.


It is christmas fucking eve. What do you expect from a PG company? If you were expecting some serious you are deluded. It is a PG show of course it was going to be kiddie even more so then usual. The only people moaning are people taking it too seriously. Word of advice. If you want to watch a serious episode of Raw turn off your TV and go on youtube.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Edit: Double post


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Well i guess Sheamus vs Big Show is the new Randy Orton vs Del Rio.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Drew drunk, he's wearing his hat on the side lol.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This episode of RAW is akin to the episode of DBZ where Piccolo & Goku learn to drive cars.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Mclovin it said:


> It is christmas fucking eve. What do you expect from a PG company? If you were expecting some serious you are deluded. It is a PG show of course it was going to be kiddie even more so then usual. The only people moaning are people taking it too seriously. Word of advice. If you want to watch a serious episode of Raw turn off your TV and go on youtube.


Herp Derp.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Why is the feud still going on?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



David Banner said:


> Well i guess Sheamus vs Big Show is the new Randy Orton vs Del Rio.


Which was the new Sheamus vs Del Rio


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Vex said:


> Why is Aj suddenly being called ET? I don't get it.


Because she resembles ET you hobbit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



jonoaries said:


> This episode of RAW is akin to the episode of DBZ where Piccolo & Goku learn to drive cars.


Except that was actually funny


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



David Banner said:


> Well i guess Sheamus vs Big Show is the new Randy Orton vs Del Rio.


You mean Sheamus vs Del Rio


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

TENSAI WITH THAT SANTA HAT :lmao


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



KrazyGreen said:


> Because she resembles ET you hobbit.


Hobbits ftw. :


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So wait. When did Dolph and AJ become a couple?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Wait wait wait isn't ryback suppose to face paul heyman tonight? Paul heyman bout to do it for punk.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



NeyNey said:


> TENSAI WITH THAT SANTA HAT :lmao


That's nothing if Ambrose comes out with a Black Santa hat :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

lumberjack of jobbers out there right now


----------



## _matty_ (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



NeyNey said:


> TENSAI WITH THAT SANTA HAT :lmao


Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



KrazyGreen said:


> Herp Derp.


Witty....


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



virus21 said:


> Except that was actually funny


Piccolo hit the face with a seat belt >>>>


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Just started watching, what did I miss?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



RustyPro said:


> Just started watching, what did I miss?


Santa got run over by a car.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



RustyPro said:


> Just started watching, what did I miss?


Shit, pure shit


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

D-Mac's Santa hat #Swag is on point.


----------



## _matty_ (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LOL at Titus O'Neil yelling "Like a light bulb!" during Big Show's singing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



RustyPro said:


> Just started watching, what did I miss?


Santa got hit by a car driven by ADR, later tonight it's ADR vs. Cena in a street fight. That's about it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Big Show should have came out dressed like he was in Jingle All The Way


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:vince : Sing Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer in the middle of your match. The kids will love it!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Dinobot said:


> So wait. When did Dolph and AJ become a couple?


At the Slammys last week.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Dinobot said:


> :vince : Sing Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer in the middle of your match. The kids will love it!


:lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Big Show is drunk.

Show selling that nose grab.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Big Show singing while torturing Sheamus. <3



> That's nothing if Ambrose comes out with a Black Santa hat


:mark:


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



RustyPro said:


> Just started watching, what did I miss?


Santa might not make it! :delrio


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



RustyPro said:


> Just started watching, what did I miss?


Del Rio ran over santa with a car. It was hilarious. Also people taking things too seriously


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



David Banner said:


> Big Show should have came out dressed like he was in Jingle All The Way


Im going to deck your halls bub


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Santa hats be flying everywhere!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Sheamus and Big Show punching each other. DOOO DOOO DOOO


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Clique said:


> At the Slammys last week.


Was that when she brought the big black man out or when she made out with him then left> I thought they were working on that not that they would just throw them in to it. 

Nevermind. I'm just going to stop thinking. XD


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So why's this a lumberjack match anyways? Its not like they could throw Big Show back in the ring anyways.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Dinobot said:


> Was that when she brought the big black man out or when she made out with him then left> I thought they were working on that not that they would just throw them in to it.
> 
> Nevermind. I'm just going to stop thinking. XD


Go advice when this show is involved


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Sheamus should bring back the celtic cross


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Is that a bearhug, or are they just cuddling?


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Sheamus no selling that bear hug...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

TENSAI AGAIN! :lmao oh my


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Setting up Sheamus/Show 6? Del Rio really did kill Santa. This is our punishment.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I should have watch the Super J Cup 2004 instead


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

That girl in the audience looked really disappointed when Miz said he was interviewing Kermit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Somewhere Pyro is setting up the rope to hang himself.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Why are they showing this again?


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Well WWE should really consider switching to the Disney channel or some channel for those that lack an average IQ, because watching this shit is depressing.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I hope that wasn't the last time we see Sandow tonight.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Honestly I'd bang the shit out of piggy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I want to see Sandow vs Miss Piggy and Sandow to lose just to see Pyro's rage lol.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

WWE is on a bye week.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I can't wait to see these ratings when they come out, they should and better be low as hell!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Otunga on screen. they must desperate


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

You know it's a filler show when they dust off Otunga.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Let me guess...another lawsuit that we forget about after a few weeks?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Wasn't Del Rio supposed to have turned face :kobe


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So I just tuned in to Raw tonight and I see they are going to have Cena vs Del Rio. Wasn't Del Rio a face last week? Is he back to a heel this week?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

David Otunga vs. Zack Ryder. On any show this will suck ass.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Zack Ryder still exists?


And LOL @ the "Crime Scene" :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Was just watching some of Friday After Next since Raw is pretty much only for 5 year olds tonight. Funniest scene in a Christmas movie right here 




"Ya'll hoes gotta move off this corner with that. i know ya'll trying to use the lord to sell pussy" Best quotes ever.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao:lmao:lmao at dat crime scene


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Joseph92 said:


> So I just tuned in to Raw tonight and I see they are going to have Cena vs Del Rio. Wasn't Del Rio a face last week? Is he back to a heel this week?


He ruined x-mas by running over santa and now Cena must do it for Santa


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Scrooge McDuck said:


> You know it's a filler show when they dust off Otunga.


Especially when the match to follow is Ryder vs. Otunga.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Joseph92 said:


> So I just tuned in to Raw tonight and I see they are going to have Cena vs Del Rio. Wasn't Del Rio a face last week? Is he back to a heel this week?


Del Rio finally got heat. He killed Santa


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

RKO OUTTA NO WHERE.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



stadw0n306 said:


> RKO OUTTA NO WHERE.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> He ruined x-mas by running over santa and now Cena must do it for Santa


That must of looked so fake. When Del Rio drives in with one of his cars he only goes like 1 or 2 mph. :lol


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So has Otunga ever won a match on RAW?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Aaah, totally forgot about Maddox!!!! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:mark: THE GOAT WRESTLER/REF MADDOX!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

****** conspirin'


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

How many chances is it for this guy? Like 6 now? :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Ok Maddox coming out to get destroyed by huge guys and main eventers is getting old.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

MADDOX! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Is it just me or did they just take the audio from Taken in that Resident Evil trailer? "I'm gonna kill you. ...Good luck" i swear it sounded like they just ripped the audio from Taken and put it in there.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Cesaro :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Barrett with another jobber entrance


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This is the deadest i have ever seen the RAW thread lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



stadw0n306 said:


> This is the deadest i have ever seen the RAW thread lol


ADR ran over Santa. There's no reason to watch anymore


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I'm still cracking up over Titus earlier 
Booker-Santa is down. 
Titus - The kids, man...


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Punk been on yet?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



stadw0n306 said:


> This is the deadest i have ever seen the RAW thread lol


Christmas + Lame Duck show + generally boring match. I'm about ready to tap out after this.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



stadw0n306 said:


> This is the deadest i have ever seen the RAW thread lol


I kind of like it. The forums don't crash anytime something big happens.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

It's mostly dead because lots of people read the spoilers, thus not that interested in watching live


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Wait why is Miz teaming with Kofi? i know he's a face but didn't he hate Kofi's guts just a few weeks back? plus Miz isn't feuding with either guy on the opposing team.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

"MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!!" :lol


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Cole: "Poor Santa." :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Finally a solid match tonight, nice and slow they let it build!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Poor Pyro :lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Poor Barrett, he still a jobber.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I was about to mark for Barrett doing Wasteland.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Barrett just got tenderized. Dammit Miz, I wanted more Cesaro!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So much drama


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Love the ominous Christmas music when they're showing pics of Santa's lifeless corpse.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I can't believe :vince3 went through with this Santa crime scene/medical update lol

Gotta love Vinny Mac


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Bow Chica Wow Wow


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

HOT DAMN!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

DAT SWERVE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Wow totally forgot about Raw and I probably missed not a damn thing.
I've been baking the fuck out these cakes and watching Wakko's Wish on the Hub.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

"Crazy? I'm crazy like a god damn fox! Guuuuhahahahamuahahaha!"

:vince


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao And now the sexy Christmas music.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

THIS IS AWESOME :lmao


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So is a Dolph/AJ live sex celebration going to happen? Seems like they're leading up to it.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Still have the police tape up.

Fucking LOL.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Crime scene.....its a crime scene


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao:lmao dunno what's funnier santa getting hit by the car or the christmas tree smacking him on the head :lmao @ the seriousness in strykers voice


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Segment of the night, AJ showing off her assets wow in Ziggler gear! Faints...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Dafuq is Braddox doing :lmao


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Amber B said:


> Wow totally forgot about Raw and I probably missed not a damn thing.
> I've been baking the fuck out these cakes and watching Wakko's Wish on the Hub.


You almost missed out on a Santa update. good thing you're here now :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Amber B said:


> Wow totally forgot about Raw and I probably missed not a damn thing.
> I've been baking the fuck out these cakes and watching Wakko's Wish on the Hub.


I was watching the marathon of the animanics on the hub too, before the show.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

THE FUTURE...MADDOX!!!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

FUCK PG


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

......................

Just checked in....what the hell is up with that Santa crap.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Oh ya'll still here?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Oh god, if Maddox loses...

Edit: ....Nevermind, he WILL lose


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Just saw the replay of Del Rio hitting Santa. That was so funny! He was going so slow it reminded me of this scene from Austin Powers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLlUgilKqms


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Well good night folks i'm out before i vomit.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

That shirt on AJ actually looks good on her.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This Santa thing is absolutely laughable. Wrestling has gotten so bad it's unbelievable.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Watching Roots on BET, shits cold blooded B.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Did you guys hear the heart monitor for Santa? :lol You would think Del Rio was going 60mph when he hit him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So Maddox is facing a Christmas Khali then?

Edit. yep i was right.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Joseph92 said:


> Did you guys hear the heart monitor for Santa? :lol You would think Del Rio was going 60mph when he hit him.


Going 1mph is much deadlier than going 60mph.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



hassassin said:


> This Santa thing is absolutely laughable. Wrestling has gotten so bad it's unbelievable.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This xmas shit is over the top. Peeps should chill, its non-canon and not important for story line or character development, just absorb the silliness of it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So sad watching Khali trying to even walk.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Khali's gonna hurt someone


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



KuritaDavion said:


> So sad watching Khali trying to even walk.


Can you imagine Khali in bed trying to have sex? lol not a pretty sight i'm guessing.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Vince is a macabre asshole. Running Santa over and putting up a crime scene lol.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

*You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

I had a little Idea in my head about this thread. About shit that grinds my gears during certain episodes of WWE programming small things that might not annoy alot of people but just dig under my skin. So I figured ill open this thread and we can all share our pet peeves. So I suppose I'll start off first.

The Fake boos during the Ziggler and AJ segment. 
I know this is a pretaped raw but I atleast gave them the benefit of the doubt that they wouldn't edit it.

Michael Cole's Christmas puns.
"Antonio Ceasaro is having an wonderful life" Sigh.. :stephena

The video editing of ADR hitting Santa.
Shit was just bad.

Ill have more as the show goes on.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Khali sucks so much the crowd is pro-maddox.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

............... 

WHERE IS THE MUTE BUTTON


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

wrestling has progressed technologically whilst going in reverse content wise at an alarming rate


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

GO MADDOX GO!!!! ACHIEVE YOUR DREAM, KID!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



BULLY'S COCKSLURPER said:


> ...............
> 
> WHERE IS THE MUTE BUTTON


On your remote, stupid.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Something relevant until now?


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

The show is an act of injustice. 1. Because of everything you pointed out and 2. Dean Ambrose isn't on it.(Oops spoiled it, too bad!)


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

The first 10 minuts with the whole santa segment and the "DO IT FOR SANTA!!" chants made me turn off raw completely. 


fuck that show. Save us rock


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

_Noooooooo_


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Why oh why do they keep doing this with Maddox?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

We need Brad Maddox vs. Colin Delaney ASAP!


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

The fact Brad Maddox didn't win by dq. Due to interference from a midget.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Slap, chop, choke bomb. Thats Khali's whole moveset boys and girls.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Get that microphone away from Khali!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

WTF?!:lmao


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This motherfucker talk like he got marbles in his mouth!
Fuckin Khali lol


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Bring Eugene out and I think you've got the making for one of the best groups of all time.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I bitch you a marry christmas


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:mark: PUNK


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Wow, I've seen statues with better ring movement than Khali.

The crowd is really into it..there was that one guy who fist pumped once.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

400 DAYS!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Did anyone understand what Khali said?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Yes, Punk! Finally.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

_"Ai hishf huuu mari kristmes"_ :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

OMG!! IT'S PUNK!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

How the fuck does that man function in the outside world? He can barely walk and talks like his tongue is swelled up. Its gotta be awkward as fuck anytime he orders something to eat or even goes anywhere.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I've heard better sounds from a rusty gate echoing through a drainpipe


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



> Its gotta be awkward as fuck anytime he orders something to eat or even goes anywhere.


STOP IT! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



David Banner said:


> How the fuck does that man function in the outside world? He can barely walk and talks like his tongue is swelled up. Its gotta be awkward as fuck anytime he orders something to eat or even goes anywhere.


I just assume anytime he's not doing Raw/SD he's back in India.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I understand that in Indian, Great Khali translates into "Village idiot".


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao Punk mocking Khali


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lol That was funny!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Punk actually walks faster while hurt than the Undertaker during his entrance.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Oh man I'm gonna die tonight laughing.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Punk with that perfect impression.

Really? A Steelers chant?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Khali from Pittsburgh sounds legit lol.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Punk's hats >>


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Lol at no point in Ryback's beatdown on Punk did he even once touch Punks knee nor did Punk even hit his knee. Its still hilarious that they're blaming Ryback for Punk's injury, when clearly he didn't.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Here comes Bane!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I want my Shield. This is boring!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Hey hey hey!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Another ace promo by Ryback (Y)


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

A TLC match?

INJUSTICE!!!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Damn, I just tuned in. Nice promo by Punk.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Heyman the GOAT!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

hey, hey, hey , hey, hey, hey, hey, hey.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Its such a shame that Punk's gonna lose his title that he's held for 400 days to a man who's not been on wwe all year and isn't even gonna be around after Mania.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Fuck off Ryback


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Ryback interrupted and is pacing back and forth in the ring? WHAT A SHOCKER!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

A TLC match on RAW?! Scandalous!!!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



David Banner said:


> Ryback interrupted and is pacing back and forth in the ring? WHAT A SHOCKER!


Vintage Ryback!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

How dare Ryback interrupt our reigning, defending, deserving of your respect, WWE Champion, the best in the world, Cm Punk. He should be fired.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So Punk just has knee surgery and the night he is medically cleared they are going to put him in a TLC match? Wow, lets hope he doesn't get injured again or worse than before.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

TLC single matches are not as good as tag let see Punk can carry this meathead.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

You know, I used to hate Daniel Bryan. I gotta admit hes won me over.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

If this was taped on Tuesday, does that mean the wrestlers have nearly 2 entire weeks of?:shocked: Or has Vince got them working some house show in Nebraska tomorrow like the money hungry prick that he usually is?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



SJFC said:


> If this was taped on Tuesday, does that mean the wrestlers have nearly 2 entire weeks of?:shocked: Or has Vince got them working some house show in Nebraska tomorrow like the money hungry prick that he usually is?


I don't know. But I sure like to think that they have a little time off.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

NO!SILENCE!NO!SILENCE!NO!SILENCE! lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

NO
SILENCE
:lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Ya know if someone hadn't watched wrestling in a while, they'd probably think Daniel Bryan has a crazy homeless man gimmic


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Lol these two should have a Beard Match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:yes


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:bron Kane and Byran winning BOTH their singleS matches tonight


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

And with that Pyro's Christmas is ruined :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Not a good night to be Pyro.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

12 days of Christmas match? dafuq?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Lol..holy shit at the hats.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

"Come on noobs! Come on Noobs!!! COME ON NOOBS"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Tyson Kidd should be pushed


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



SJFC said:


> If this was taped on Tuesday, does that mean the wrestlers have nearly 2 entire weeks of?:shocked: Or has Vince got them working some house show in Nebraska tomorrow like the money hungry prick that he usually is?


They have house shows/raw and smackdown taped shows Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. They get off again until Jan 4th and it's back to the normal schedule.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Knock his hat off lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I'm not even watching this and I'm laughing. Christ this sounds awful.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This crowd piping is ridiculous. A simple double axe handle to the arm, and an elementary hiptoss, & the crowd's all WHOAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Albert not evening speaking in broken Japanese anymore. 

Titus's bark :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

who the heck uses tout


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Damn, Slater is looking pretty good out there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao OMG the dancing at the end.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Decent match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Hahaha that dog's face

"I'M STARVING" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao OMG the dancing at the end.


Cameron in the middle of two dudes grinding on her on lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LOL Kane is so kind to his friend Bryan.

Team Friendship ftw


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Lol jesus that pic of santa getting hit is too hilarious. 

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I came home late and didn't read the spoilers but wtf at Del Rio running over Santa lol. Imagine being one of the kids in the crowd and seeing that.

*Tune of "Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer* Santa got run over by Del Rio! Everybody sing along!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Speaking about tout..
Zack Ryder has BY FAAAAAAR the most disgusting Touts ever.
Here's one of them: http://www.tout.com/m/gbmwhp?ref=twdoxui9


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I wonder what AJ means by "screw"...


----------



## _matty_ (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I see the Santa hot by a car thing, along with the follow up health updates will go down as one of those "are you serious?" moments that will be featured on shows years from now as laughable, admittedly bad segments.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao:lmao:lmao kane "i'm starving" :lmao at dat crime scene :lmao at the heart rate monitor


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



FourWinds said:


> I came home late and didn't read the spoilers but wtf at Del Rio running over Santa lol. Imagine being one of the kids in the crowd and seeing that.
> 
> *Tune of "Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer* Santa got run over by Del Rio! Everybody sing along!


King actually already made that joke. Minus the "everybody sing along" part.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao I CAN'T BREATHE


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Hera said:


> They have house shows/raw and smackdown taped shows Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. They get off again until Jan 4th and it's back to the normal schedule.


Oh well, at least they can get wasted at New Year.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

DOGGY :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

"Stuff my stocking".

Nice segment there.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Hope Cena vs Del Rio is solid please! Oohh look Home Alone is on!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao
Kane and Bryan


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Dinobot said:


> 12 days of Christmas match? dafuq?





Dinobot said:


> King actually already made that joke. Minus the "everybody sing along" part.


Goddamnit, nothings original anymore *sigh*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao Team hell no. Them and Punk/Heyman were the only saving graces to this abomination of a show.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LOL Ricardo

This show is awesome, screw the haters :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Didn't Dolph say she was trash?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

And in a corner Big E Langston is watching stone-faced.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LMAO they knock over the tree


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

BUTT WIGGLER :lmao
I was wondering what rhymed with Ziggler


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

That pixelated fireplace burned my eyes.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I thought they turned this guy face...


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



The Sandrone said:


> Didn't Dolph say she was trash?


He did say that cause he knew deep down... inside he wanted to tear that ass up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Which is more serious? King's heart attack or Santa being run over by a car


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

fpalm this is dumb.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Lmao santa with the thumbs up..........lol heart monitor 

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Santa is alive


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Oh my god he's rising from the dead!


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I havent posted here in years......but I had to tonight; this has been the most ridiculous Raw ever. The laughs are neverending.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



richyque said:


> He did say that cause he knew deep down... inside he wanted to tear that ass up.


Makes sense I suppose.

:lmao at the horribleness of this show. Honestly it's gotten so bad it's funny.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:cena4 FOR SAAAANNNNTAAAA!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Michael Cole really is selling what happened to Santa.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao Jingle Bell that was cringy


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LOL I hate Del Rio but he has been funny so far this match


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

"Come on Santa, we need you! "


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

FOR SANTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


:lmao legit laughed


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

just made it in, can someone give me a quick recap on what has happened tonight?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

And here comes Cena to save the day for the kiddies!


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I know people say this a lot but seriously this is one of the most pathetic RAW's I've ever seen. How can they allow this show to be so bad?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

*FOR SANTAAAAAA!!!!* :cena


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



attitudEra said:


> just made it in, can someone give me a quick recap on what has happened tonight?


:delrio ran Santa over with his car. :cena4 is fighting him for Santa.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This is painful to watch, so very painful, yet I can't turn away

And a crying Ricardo just sealed it, lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> LMAO they knock over the tree


And Big E Langston was watching underneath the tree.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LMFAO RICARDO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:cena2 for santa


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Dinobot said:


> :cena4 FOR SAAAANNNNTAAAA!


 :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Ricardo's just fantastic.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Lol sell that shit Ricardo!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Del Rio wants to LOL


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Awww Ricardo :lol


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

hassassin said:


> I know people say this a lot but seriously this is one of the most pathetic RAW's I've ever seen. How can they allow this show to be so bad?


Ummm its a christmas themed esp. Its suppose to but funny aka not serious.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



hassassin said:


> I know people say this a lot but seriously this is one of the most pathetic RAW's I've ever seen. How can they allow this show to be so bad?


Christmas Eve I guess, they probably didn't expect much people to watch so they put little effort into the show.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Hey Del Rio is here hahahah and he ran over Santa


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao Ricardo, the only thing interesting about ADR


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



hassassin said:


> I know people say this a lot but seriously this is one of the most pathetic RAW's I've ever seen. How can they allow this show to be so bad?


Simple.

This show tonight is all for fun. If someone takes it seriously, they need help.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao At the recaps. Fuckin' WWE.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

They even put up the hood to make it look like they damaged the car when it was going 1mph. :lol


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Can't tell if Del Rio is getting legit heat or if the boos were put in in post. 

If they are the real deal then maybe Del Rio should have ran Santa over over sooner.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

You gotta feel bad for Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Best part is ADR's like "Hey look, ain't the first time I hit an old man with my car, ain't going be the last."


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Is that Santa actually Foley?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Dinobot said:


> Can't tell if Del Rio is getting legit heat or if the boos were put in in post.
> 
> If they are the real deal then maybe Del Rio should have ran Santa over over sooner.


Lol I don't know dude. They did have him run over Santa after all, it might actually be legit.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Fuck that little kid who said Ricardo sucked, no presents for you bitch!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

TEDDY BEAR ATTACK!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Why does Cena fighting for Santa remind me of this?


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I am not a Cena hater, and I get it's a Christmas episode and the faces are going over, period. But, John Cena saves Christmas? REALLY????


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao SANTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao :cena4 SANTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

If ADR didn't for the Rock then hey should of said IT WASN'T MY FAULT!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



FourWinds said:


> Lol I don't know dude. They did have him run over Santa after all, it might actually be legit.


Touche. I expect that they're real too but you never know. 


:cena4 SAAAAAANTAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I guess after tonight Del Rio will never be a face in the WWE.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Cena's trying to save Christmas.

This is hilarious.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

ADR saying he loves christmas in Spanish followed by Cena yelling SANNNNTTTTTAAAAAA maybe the best exchange of all time


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:delrio Used Teddy Bear Throw!

:cena4 is unaffected!


*Only Pokenerds like me will understand this one*


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


> I am not a Cena hater, and I get it's a Christmas episode and the faces are going over, period. But, John Cena saves Christmas? REALLY????


Well he already beat cancer. Might as well save Christmas too.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Sad Attempt to make Cena babyface. Adding fake cheers. this is fucking shit. Worst god damn episode of raw ever.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I wonder if that pie was any good.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:lmao looks like we got another Cena smiley to create


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Ron Swanson said:


> ADR saying he loves christmas in Spanish followed by Cena yelling SANNNNTTTTTAAAAAA maybe the best exchange of all time


I'm still laughing at it :lmao


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

im praying Ziggler comes out and super kicks the shit outta cena.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

SANTAAAAAAA!!!! holy crap this is awesome.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mike Hero said:


> Sad Attempt to make Cena babyface. Adding fake cheers. this is fucking shit. Worst god damn episode of raw ever.


This ***** here. Take that lump of coal out of your ass man. This esp is just for fun.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Now we get a good match


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

:cena4 


*SANTAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I'm not a fan of Cena myself but fuck it, this is fun to watch.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

"SANTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!" :lmao :lmao :lmao

Honestly, after reading the spoilers I knew to take this show as a joke and nothing more, and I gotta say it's much more enjoyable that way. This has been hilarious.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This raw has been awfully funny lol. I have been laughing all night non-stop


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Blueforce7 said:


> Is that Santa actually Foley?


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Cena Sucks. Lets go Cena. lmfao two guys.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Lol holy shit, Del Rio just can't catch a break.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

the same people that are saying "lets go cena" are saying "cena sucks" right after, fucking wwe universe...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So Santa is actually Foley. Fun episode tonight considering that tonight's episode wasn't meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

LOL DAT TEDDY BEAR THROW! CENA NO-SOLD IT, THAT BASTARD! :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Blueforce7 said:


> Is that Santa actually Foley?


That explains how Santa sold that car hit like a champ.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

He spun before he got kicked. Lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Raw was fucking hilarious 8/10. Only things I found annoying were the AJ/Ziggler segments.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

It's boxing Day. lmfao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Please tell me someone has a GIF of ADR throwing that teddy bear at Cena. PLEASE!


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This is the best edition of Monday Night Raw I see in along time, brilliant love the idea of Christmas edition of Monday Night Raw. 
When Del Rio ran over Santa Claus that nearly made me cry, good on Cena for saving Christmas for us I can sleep in now knowing Santa is safe.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I come back to see Cena hitting Ricardo and ADR with presents and a XMAS tree. Oh lawdy.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Christmas tree spot makes me wish they could still blade


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



Mclovin it said:


> Raw was fucking hilarious 8/10. Only things I found annoying were the AJ/Ziggler segments.


no kidding lol. i have to admit I'm having fun watching this.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

FOR SANTA!!!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I legit thought that was blood under Del Rio for a second there XD


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Bowling ball to the nuts. Never fun.


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

That screaming kid needs to shut the fuck up


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Looking at all these gifts, Santa's kind of a sadistic creep.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

REAR NAKED CHOKE!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Better episode than the Slammys episode.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

SANTA IS OKAY!!! 

Thank god.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I enjoyed that steaming pile of fuckery a lot more than i probably should have, must be dat Christmas spirit.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Holy Christ you guys were right about it being Mick. lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

SOCKO!!!


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Oh my god it's Santa I love him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

NOOO, RICARDO GOT SACKED!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Well RAW came off the air where I'm from (At time of writing 11:50)

Ok, I had no expectations going in. Knowing this was going to be a Christmas edition, I prepared myself for the worse. So, with that being said, RAW was pretty damn entertaining tonight.

The first hour was a bore to me but from hour two things started to get better. For just a split second I thought Maddox was actually going to beat Khali when he started to work the leg. Damn, they had me sold.

The 6 man tag was a hell of a lot fun. I know we always like to point out Ziggler's selling but sometimes we often neglect Santino. Now the selling style of both men is different as one's a comedy character, the other isn't but Santino is a natural-born idiot. The way he sold Tensai's punch was just so damn funny. And missing the knee lol. Tensai was actually, for once, entertaining in a match :shocked: I really enjoyed his work. The match was just fun.

As for the main event, has WWE ever done a miracle on whatever, whatever street fight? I really liked the idea of them opening the presents to get a weapon. Cena would get an actual weapon where as Del Rio would get something stupid. Just some good stuff. Oh and for recreating Al Snow's bowling ball spot (Y) It's a match I have no intentions on ever watching again but I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy it. 

This is actually one of my favourite RAWs of the year. To me, wrestling is supposed to be fun and I believe we as fans take shit way too seriously. This is a PG show. The show is directed towards kids and I think the kids had a blast tonight. Santa's comeback is comeback of the year. I always say I'm a little kid at heart so it's easier for me to appreciate these kinds of episodes of RAW than most (apparently)

The only thing that kind of bummed me out was the lack of Shield. In a perfect world Shield taking out Santa would have been more badass and believable (afterall isn't Del Rio face now?) but what sense would that have made? Tonight was just about having fun. As for the AJ/Dolph segments, they were what they were. Nothing to complain about. The lack of Shield was the only low point and honestly that's nitpicking. 

Being a Christmas edition of RAW, all I was hoping for was to have some fun. And I had lots of fun tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

CENA WINS! HE DID IT FOR SANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :cena4


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Ok now its time to open gifts


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

haha i need a gif of adr chucking the teddy at cena.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

So Ricardo took Santa's sack on the chin to end RAW, subtle nod to his adult acting career? LOL


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

ok isn't del rio a face? so what the fuck? fucking idiot bookers.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I'm glad to see a lot of people could appreciate this episode for what it was. I was expecting to see nothing but"Fuck this company" and the traditional "I'm not watching this shit again fpalm" but damn, a lot of people seemed to have enjoyed this.

Not to stir controversy but did anyone else find CM Punk's promo to be a little bit, dry tonight? I don't know, felt like he was rambling on and on about pretty much nothing really.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Christmas is saved! :cena4

Honestly have not laughed that hard in a long time. This episode was great for what it was.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



sharkboy22 said:


> This is actually one of my favourite RAWs of the year. To me, wrestling is supposed to be fun and I believe we as fans take shit way too seriously. This is a PG show. The show is directed towards kids and I think the kids had a blast tonight. Santa's comeback is comeback of the year. I always say I'm a little kid at heart so it's easier for me to appreciate these kinds of episodes of RAW than most (apparently)


At the same time though, could you honestly watch Raw episodes like this Christmas one every week? I know I'd quit on it after couple of weeks or so personally. This isn't what I'd want to see on WWE every week tbh.

That being said, if it happens once in a while, I like it, and tonight it worked at being hilarious as long as you weren't expecting anything. Great episode for the laughs due to how terrible it was. I mean, come on. Cena yelling "SANNNNTAAA!" and ADR throwing a teddy bear at Cena? Awesome on the occasion.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I reviewed Raw with pics/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/wwe-monday-night-raw-12242012-review.html

Overall thoughts: This is one of my top Raw’s ever. So much fun and it really was great. I loved this. I laughed and smiled the whole time and this is WWE at its best! This is MUST SEE!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



attitudEra said:


> ok isn't del rio a face? so what the fuck? fucking idiot bookers.


Someone took tonight's RAW seriously it seems.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I KNEW IT WAS FOLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I thought this raw raw great had a great time watching what i saw since i was out to dinner cant wait to see the rest


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

I reviewed Raw with pics/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/wwe-monday-night-raw-12242012-review.html

Overall thoughts: This is one of my top Raw’s ever. So much fun and it really was great. I loved this. I laughed and smiled the whole time and this is WWE at its best! This is MUST SEE!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



sharkboy22 said:


> Not to stir controversy but did anyone else find CM Punk's promo to be a little bit, dry tonight? I don't know, felt like he was rambling on and on about pretty much nothing really.


I thought it was good like most of his promos, but it was a serious promo and definitely out of place on this episode of comedy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



sharkboy22 said:


> Not to stir controversy but did anyone else find CM Punk's promo to be a little bit, dry tonight? I don't know, felt like he was rambling on and on about pretty much nothing really.


I think tonight he didn't do much because all his promo was was just to get him on to remind people about the Ryback/Punk title match and to get the WWE champ on the show without doing anything considering the nature of the rest of the show.


----------



## Pinero21 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

This episode wasn't that bad as everyone made it seem. Must be the Christmas spirit. Santa getting hit by ADR..... total botch


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



The Sandrone said:


> At the same time though, could you honestly watch Raw episodes like this Christmas one every week? I know I'd quit on it after couple of weeks or so personally. This isn't what I'd want to see on WWE every week tbh.
> 
> That being said, if it happens once in a while, I like it, and tonight it worked at being hilarious as long as you weren't expecting anything. Great episode for the laughs due to how terrible it was. I mean, come on. Cena yelling "SANNNNTAAA!" and ADR throwing a teddy bear at Cena? Awesome on the occasion.


Of course a RAW like this could only work tonight. I think even creative knows that (I would sure hope) hence why they booked the show like this. 

When I say that tonight's RAW was one of my favourite, I really do mean it because it was. It's one of those RAWs where I just had fun watching it. Kudos to WWE, I think they put together a really good Christmas show.

And that main event!!! There was something special about it. It was just different. Again, only on occasion like this such a match could work. I don't even think I wanna see another Mirclae on 34th Street Fight until another five years. Don't overkill something that good.

SANTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I lol'd at the Teddy bear 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



Mike Hero said:


> The fact Brad Maddox didn't win by dq. Due to interference from a midget.


Exactly what I was thinking when I was watching that part.... I am surprised I made it that far into the show because it was complete fucking garbage tonight. No shield, typical Ryback saying his three rehearsed phrases. The whole thing was a massive dump.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

LO-fuckin-L!

This show was all in good fun and nothing was to be taken seriously.

If someone took tonight's show seriously and are actively angry at it, than they need some help.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Kaitlyn uses the GTS now?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*

Merry Christmas everybody!

SAAAAAANTAAAAAAAAAAA! :cena4


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

This episode wasn too damn PG!! I'm sick and tired of WWE appealing to kids. For fuck's sake wrestling isn't even a kids' show!!! Like why the fuck would someone even bring a kid to a wrestling show. WWE is so fucking stupid. Wrestling just ins't for kids and it shouldn't be a kids' show. It's so stupid.

I'm sick and tired of WWE and their PG bullshit. Who gives a fuck about Santa? Like seriously, we all know Santa is fucking fake!! And don't even get me started on that main event? What kind of lame ass street fight was that? A fucking teddy bear? A fucking teddy bear? John Cena is the worst thing to ever happen to WWE and I hope WWE fucking fails miserable because of Cena and his no talented ass with his same crappy 5 moves. God, Cena fucking sucks and is ruining wrestling.

I'm done watching this shit. WWE isn't seeing me again until Jan 7 when The Rock comes back to reclaim what is his.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



itsmadness said:


> The first 10 minuts with the whole santa segment and the "DO IT FOR SANTA!!" chants made me turn off raw completely.
> 
> 
> fuck that show. Save us rock


Yea. Save us Rock. Save us for 2 months then come back 7 months later again. :rock4


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

if I was a kid, this would be the best RAW ever. I can't even get angry at WWE for making this RAW. so, good job WWE. 

Punk was great on the mic, DB was funny, Ziggler/AJ was quite nice oto.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

This Raw was so boring lol. Seriously, if I ever see anyone complain about Raw sucking again, I'll just remind them of this Raw because this really takes the cake for worst Raw ever. I guess it's good for the kids though, but still...just awful. I think I need to go watch another replay of Santa getting hit. They didn't show it enough tonight.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

LMMFAO I'm a relative noob to the wrestling world compared to most of you and _even I_ know that special Christmas and Slammy Awardshow -episodes aren't "regular" episodes and will cater more to a certain demographic I'm simply not a part of. Happy Happy Joy Joy Christmas Cheer. The fact that some are surprised/dissapointed/angry at the content of today's show is beyond funny... you didn't see this coming?

In the words of the Miz..: Really? Reaaaally?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

*This might be my favorite episode of Raw this year... total shoot. Fucking LOVED it. Ricardo was MVP of the show. *


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



Teh_TaKeR said:


> Yea. Save us Rock. Save us for 2 months then come back 7 months later again. :rock4


(Y)


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

VINTAGE MUPPETS


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



itssoeasy23 said:


> LO-fuckin-L!
> 
> This show was all in good fun and nothing was to be taken seriously.
> 
> If someone took tonight's show seriously and are actively angry at it, than they need some help.


Fuck that dude... we expect better quality from RAW.

Smackdown would be okay for this type of material because you go in expecting the worst. But RAW should be better than today's show. I don't care what day of the year it is, tonight is no excuse for this pitiful show.


----------



## juzzyfizzle (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

Just wait for the first RAW of 2013... this is just a filler.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

fucking show sucked tonight... only good things was del rio running over santa ass and ricardo. everything else sucked.

Khalis speech was decent too. I liked that bit.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Good Raw so far, the only thing I can be smark angry about is Khali squashing Brad Maddox.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

LET'S GO MADDOX chants alleviated some of my anger.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



Kaban said:


> Fuck that dude... we expect better quality from RAW.
> 
> Smackdown would be okay for this type of material because you go in expecting the worst. But RAW should be better than today's show. I don't care what day of the year it is, tonight is no excuse for this pitiful show.


:no:

This was a *CHRISTMAS* themed RAW. What goes with Christmas? Happiness, fun, joy, laughter. That's what the show was about tonight. That's why all the faces won, that's why John Cena was trying to "save Christmas." It was all for fun. 

Nothing of note tonight was to be taken seriously, the whole show was for fun. The whole show was supposed to make people laugh and smile, not bicker, bitch, and moan.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



itssoeasy23 said:


> :no:
> 
> This was a *CHRISTMAS* themed RAW. What goes with Christmas? Happiness, fun, joy, laughter. That's what the show was about tonight. That's why all the faces won, that's why John Cena was trying to "save Christmas." It was all for fun.
> 
> Nothing of note tonight was to be taken seriously, the whole show was for fun. The whole show was supposed to make people laugh and smile, not bicker, bitch, and moan.


Facepalm.....

You just dont get it bro. But its okay... I forgive you.(Y)


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



sharkboy22 said:


> This episode wasn too damn PG!! I'm sick and tired of WWE appealing to kids. For fuck's sake wrestling isn't even a kids' show!!! Like why the fuck would someone even bring a kid to a wrestling show. WWE is so fucking stupid. Wrestling just ins't for kids and it shouldn't be a kids' show. It's so stupid.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of WWE and their PG bullshit. Who gives a fuck about Santa? Like seriously, we all know Santa is fucking fake!! And don't even get me started on that main event? What kind of lame ass street fight was that? A fucking teddy bear? A fucking teddy bear? John Cena is the worst thing to ever happen to WWE and I hope WWE fucking fails miserable because of Cena and his no talented ass with his same crappy 5 moves. God, Cena fucking sucks and is ruining wrestling.
> 
> I'm done watching this shit. WWE isn't seeing me again until Jan 7 when The Rock comes back to reclaim what is his.


The Rock is as childish as this show.

Santa getting hit by a car is better than "THE ROCK THINKS THAT THE ROCK'S OPPONENT IS A POPCORN FART, THE ROCK IS THE GREAT ONE AND THE PEOPLE'S CHAMP" for 5 minutes. We all know wrestling is staged, but we still watch it, what does that say? 

Stop being an attitude era mark, this show was funny at some points, learn to be a little positive. If you watched it during the Attitude Era you probably would have been bitching about the lack of technical wrestling, and how you wish there were less dumb promos.

Santa getting hit by a car is straight out of the attitude era.

Quit bitching and learn to have some fun, and if you really don't want to go down that road and be a smartass instead, at least bitch about the right things. You have a fucking Shark Boy profile picture.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



itssoeasy23 said:


> :no:
> 
> This was a *CHRISTMAS* themed RAW. What goes with Christmas? Happiness, fun, joy, laughter. That's what the show was about tonight. That's why all the faces won, that's why John Cena was trying to "save Christmas." It was all for fun.
> 
> Nothing of note tonight was to be taken seriously, the whole show was for fun. The whole show was supposed to make people laugh and smile, not bicker, bitch, and moan.


LOL, this is the IWC bro. Of course everyone would be pissed. They don't know what joy and happiness is.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> The Rock is as childish as this show.
> 
> Santa getting hit by a car is better than "THE ROCK THINKS THAT THE ROCK'S OPPONENT IS A POPCORN FART, THE ROCK IS THE GREAT ONE AND THE PEOPLE'S CHAMP" for 5 minutes. We all know wrestling is staged, but we still watch it, what does that say?
> 
> ...


Quit bitching about others bitching


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



Azuran said:


> LOL, this is the IWC bro. Of course everyone would be pissed. They don't know what joy and happiness is.


Exactly.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

It was a xmas show in the pg era so NO big surprise there
I bet it starts picking up because of wrestlemania.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*



The Reindeer Killer said:


> LET'S GO MADDOX chants alleviated some of my anger.


Wait, you weren't actually angry watching a Christmas themed RAW, were you?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Nah just angry about THE GREAT Brad Maddox being squashed.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*



The Reindeer Killer said:


> Nah just angry about THE GREAT Brad Maddox being squashed.


Don't worry, he'll get that win one day. 

Or it'll be a running gag and he'll never actually get a contract. Which would be hilarious.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Great Khali singing had me laughing hard. I never heard anyone sing that horrible before lol. The AJ and Dolph segments were gold. I also enjoyed the Miracle on 34th Street Fight. Smackdown did one last year between Randy Orton and David Otunga. 

I think Christmas is on a Monday next year so WWE might do the same thing again next year.


----------



## ColeMiner91 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



itssoeasy23 said:


> LO-fuckin-L!
> 
> This show was all in good fun and nothing was to be taken seriously.
> 
> If someone took tonight's show seriously and are actively angry at it, than they need some help.


I understand what you are saying and that it was a throw away episode, but what exactly was fun about it?

Besides the Bryan and Kane present exchange, Ziggler and some decent stuff by Maddox (I don't even particularly care for him), the show was just so awful. I have no idea how people were calling last weeks Raw the worst ever and then not mind that train wreck. 

Waste of time. Cena is also getting noticeably worse every week.

Merry Christmas haha


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Was Santa Mick Foley? I couldn't tell, I didn't think it was though.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Ricardo & Del Rio :lmao

that was fun match.


----------



## BabyfaceKillah (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Kinda getting over the whole CM Punk and Ryback beef.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

some entertaining bits. Really found the Punk promo boring and repetitive tonight, i skipped half of it. It feels like sometimes he has to repeat the same things over and over ... and over again.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

The Ziggler/Aj segments had fake reactions because they were not originally taped, so they had to add reactions cause it was not on the actual show.

What grinds my gears is how it feels like Punk keeps on repeating the same thing over and over and over. Give the guy some original material, it's getting annoying.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Del Rio just cracked chris's kringle


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

RAW "*LIKES*"
-Decent Divas tag match. It was kinda slow at first but picked up. I kept staring at Layla's ass and Eve was also looking cheeky. Liked the spot of everyone hitting their finishers before Layla got the win too.

-What do you get when you put two jobbers in a match against each other? Well one of them has to win! Of course! Congrats to Zack Ryder for getting the win. Haven't seen him get a win in what seems like ages.

-The Miz and Kofi Kingston teaming up together? Didn't The Miz just buried Kofi on the mic a few months ago? Decent match against Cesaro and Barrett. Poor Barrett's been losing though.

-Good promo from CM Punk and Heyman like always. Nice to see Ryback out to continue their feud too. 

-Decent Street Fight between Cena and ADR. It has it's moments. Laughed at the bowling ball spot. I'm sure we all know who Santa really is.

"*DISLIKES*"
-Recaps and recaps! Did you know that Santa Claus got ran over by ADR? Gosh, enough already!

-Brad Maddox continues to lose. What's the point of this really? God I hate the Khali and Hornswoggle combo. This segment probably lost a lot more viewers.

-Lumber Jack Frost Match took too long. I was losing interest.

-Isn't ADR a face now? He was treated like a full-blown heel in his match against Cena. So did Ricardo. He was the MVP of the night though for taking a lot of bumps.

-This is a holiday show. Similar to the Tribute to the Troops show. So that basically means all the heels HAVE to lose. No matter what the circumstances calls for. That's what we got. 

-I didn't enjoy this show. Got bored and kinda got sick of the PG rating. To see the wrestlers sing together in the beginning of the show made me realize it ain't gonna change.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

Anyone else think, that Dolph played the sleazy douche just a little too well, in his segments? Seriously, I felt bad for AJ for a minute.


----------



## scottyrussell316 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

GOD DAMN IT I am mad as hell and you can bet your ass I will be watching Next Week so I can bitch some more.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Thank god I didn't watch. Sounds absolutely shite. 

Christmas shows used to be good.


----------



## Bob Schizor (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



scottyrussell316 said:


> GOD DAMN IT I am mad as hell and you can bet your ass I will be watching Next Week so I can bitch some more.


And so will everyone else here who bitched about it. It was a Christmas themed show for the kids so take it for what it was and move on.


----------



## wrestling immortal (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

didn't every face wrestler win absolute pathetic, and sheamus beat big show does that mean he gets another title shot, im bored to hell of them facing each other 4 ppv's if it they verse again.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Great RAW Christmas edition. Cena vs Del Rio was an awesome comedy match


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Fun Raw, was ridiculous but it's xmas so it's all good.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

So AJ is using DZ clothes... this bitch is so damn repetitive.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

this raw was pure shit with fake crowd noise to fool the retarded 8 year olds into thinking it's good. problem is most people watching are not retarded and 30-something. thanks vince for your shitty product. even daniel bryan got to win for the first time in forever and he seemed only half interested. his match was mediocre and he didn't even sell the "No!" stuff like he used to. i guess it's expected when you're forced to job to everyone for months in a row. god damn this raw was mostly garbage. the ridiculous fake crowd noise during the crap divas match was laughable. it's been many years since any divas match got that kind of crowd noise.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*



Shawn Morrison said:


> some entertaining bits. Really found the Punk promo boring and repetitive tonight, i skipped half of it. It feels like sometimes he has to repeat the same things over and over ... and over again.


and yet it was one of the best parts of the whole show. it's was a horrible raw. sheamus/show was pretty good, but i hated how sheamus won. in 3 ppv title matches sheamus has never beaten him like that and he does it on raw after hitting the brogue kick only once? i don't get it. punk promo i liked cuz he's almost always good even if it's the same old stuff. daniel bryan has been beaten down by vince into thinking he really is a mid-carder and mailed it in imo. match was mediocre as hell and he doesn't even sell the "No!" chants anymore with vigor. the fake crowd noise is amazing especially when it's a crappy divas match. really enhances the experience. seriously, does anyone not get annoyed as hell by it?


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

It was cheesy to say the least. I felt embarrassed to watch at times. Sheamus v Show was good though.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

A bad show doesn't equal joy or happyness (or however you write it).


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

LOL at the people moaning that all the faces won. What do you fucking expect on a Christmas episode?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

SILENCE!
NO!
SILENCE! 
NO!
SILENCE!
NO!

8*D :lmao


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

At least they didn't do the typical teddy long party backstage.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

If this was already posted in this thread, then it sure as hell deserves a re-post:






:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bearodactyl said:


> LMMFAO I'm a relative noob to the wrestling world compared to most of you and _even I_ know that special Christmas and Slammy Awardshow -episodes aren't "regular" episodes and will cater more to a certain demographic I'm simply not a part of. Happy Happy Joy Joy Christmas Cheer. The fact that some are surprised/dissapointed/angry at the content of today's show is beyond funny... you didn't see this coming?
> 
> In the words of the Miz..: Really? Reaaaally?


I was expecting the awards to be a big part of the show yes but to have the rest of the show smeared with squash matches was something wwe dropped the ball with i feel.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Entertaining RAW, not much in the way of of serious story development. But who gives a fuck? Heaps on fun and even Cena entertained me.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



sharkboy22 said:


> This episode wasn too damn PG!! I'm sick and tired of WWE appealing to kids. For fuck's sake wrestling isn't even a kids' show!!! Like why the fuck would someone even bring a kid to a wrestling show. WWE is so fucking stupid. Wrestling just ins't for kids and it shouldn't be a kids' show. It's so stupid.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of WWE and their PG bullshit. Who gives a fuck about Santa? Like seriously, we all know Santa is fucking fake!! And don't even get me started on that main event? What kind of lame ass street fight was that? A fucking teddy bear? A fucking teddy bear? John Cena is the worst thing to ever happen to WWE and I hope WWE fucking fails miserable because of Cena and his no talented ass with his same crappy 5 moves. God, Cena fucking sucks and is ruining wrestling.
> 
> I'm done watching this shit. WWE isn't seeing me again until Jan 7 when The Rock comes back to reclaim what is his.


Seriously, none could have detected the tone of asshole in this? I was only being an idiot. Just posting an example of the typical IWC ranting bullshit after every RAW. Since when the fuck do I care bout The Rock?

Anyway, if you look at RAW thread it's one of my fave episodes of the year.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



sharkboy22 said:


> Seriously, none could have detected the tone of asshole in this? I was only being an idiot. Just posting an example of the typical IWC ranting bullshit after every RAW. Since when the fuck do I care bout The Rock?
> 
> Anyway, if you look at RAW thread it's one of my fave episodes of the year.


 I sensed some sarcasm when reading "Cena is the worst thing" because I know you're one of his biggest fans on here. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

John Cena can't be considered bad so I knew he was being sarcastic.

JOHN-BOY FTW


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*



Epididymis said:


> If this was already posted in this thread, then it sure as hell deserves a re-post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG CM PUNK buried at the end by cena!!!!!! 

It was quite funny tho!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Raw was so CRINGEWORTHY it was good


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*



Chan Hung said:


> Raw was so CRINGEWORTHY it was good


But was it CHANGWORTHY?


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

This show was all kinds of terrible, but I hardly expected anything else really. They obviously knew they had to put a show on, and just threw something together to put on TV.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION NO FUCKING SPOILERS*



SJFC said:


> I enjoyed that steaming pile of fuckery a lot more than i probably should have, must be dat Christmas spirit.


I agree...Actually wouldn't mind seeing this type of blatancy once a year... I can deal with this type of blatant fuckery so much more compared to the type of blatant faahking bullshit they've been handing us the last few weeks..months..years..


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

Possibly one of the worst RAW episodes this year,I stopped watching just when Punk finished his segment. Couldn't handle watching this garbage.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Just finished raw, brilliant. Watched it with my little brother, was absolutely brilliant. Sent email to wwe to congratulate them on such entertaining christmas show and to continue down this route of entertainment. They sent email back (obviously sent to others as well) saying thanks and they are in process of reviewing direction of television shows and looking for more family friendly programming as per christmas show. Apparently raw show was a glimpse of that of course and by looks of it received popular feedback. Great news really.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

The piped in crowd noise, boos, and chants made the show for me.

It was like a time warp and I was watching WCW Thunder again...


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

It was great. Goofy as hell but great, mostly for the Santa part which actually was handled better than a lot of serious storylines from this year. ADR, Ricardo, Cena, Santa, Booker, everybody involved in that delivered.

Bonus for dat so over the top Cena.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*



bboy said:


> Just finished raw, brilliant. Watched it with my little brother, was absolutely brilliant. Sent email to wwe to congratulate them on such entertaining christmas show and to continue down this route of entertainment. They sent email back (obviously sent to others as well) saying thanks and they are in process of reviewing direction of television shows and looking for more family friendly programming as per christmas show. Apparently raw show was a glimpse of that of course and by looks of it received popular feedback. Great news really.


i really hope you are trolling.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

It was good Raw last night. I posted earlier saying I didn't expect much from last night show since it was christmas theme. I would give it a 7/10. I just laughed a lot last night. 

This Raw was nothing to take seriously.Two weeks from now however, is when everything gets back to normal and then we can judge. We got Ryback vs Punk TLC match and then the return of the Great One. It's going to be an interesting Raw in the first couple of weeks in Jan 2013


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

You guys are taking this too seriously...It was a show aimed at little kids because that's pretty much everyone who would watch it on Christmas Eve


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

Meh, it was a Christmas episode of RAW, of course it wasn't going to be spectacular. I'll be honest, I totally wasn't expecting that segment at the beginning of RAW with Del Rio hitting Santa. I didn't finish watching RAW yet, so I don't know what else happens during the show.

Anyways, just wait until the January 7th RAW. That's when I expect things to start picking up a bit with the Rock set to return then, and the build to the Royal Rumble, and Wrestlemania 29 starting.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*





This is all I saw from Raw last night including Santa being run over so technically that's the funniest Raw I have seen in a while lol. If the rest of the show was like that then maybe I should try to catch it later. 
Did the Shield show up on Raw.


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> This Raw was nothing to take seriously.Two weeks from now however, is when everything gets back to normal and then we can judge. We got Ryback vs Punk TLC match and then the return of the Great One. It's going to be an interesting Raw in the first couple of weeks in Jan 2013


Indeed, but an absolutely shit episode still takes the piss.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

The night of the babyfaces.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

I thought it was fun. It wasn't being too serious. John Cena was actually funny in the Del Rio segment backstage saying "LOUD NOISES!" and his stupid facial expressions.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



Teh_TaKeR said:


> Yea. Save us Rock. Save us for 2 months then come back 7 months later again. :rock4


I'm apt to join him this time. Why watch this zany and boring shit? The Rock is why all of this has been tolerable. Maybe it is time to only watch the Rumbles/WMs/Summerslams. All of these boring losers that run the PG era? Not gonna cut it. I'll always wish Barrett/Bryan/AJ/Nattie/Layla/Cesaro the best though. 

I'll take the Rock coming back for 4 weeks. That's much more than you see of the Undertaker and the "COO".


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

I did not watch RAW last night. Honestly, I forgot it was even on. The holidays are sort of messing things up, so I didn't remember it was even Monday. I don't plan on watching the New Year's taped show either. Or the January 7th episode because it goes head-to-head with Notre Dame. So this is my "break" from WWE & I will be back for the January 14th episode of RAW just in time for the Royal Rumble & build to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

Christmas episodes are always disheartening and terrible. I know they are trying to cheer us up for the holidays, but I was already F'N cheery, if anything they left me with something shitty to think about before I woke up for Christmas. Those assholes.


What grinds my gears is that basically any THEMED episode of WWE PERIOD. Raw, Smackdown, doesn't matter, if it has a themed, 8/10 times, its screwed. Its gonna suck ass. Slammys was passable, and prior to that, the last good themed Raw I can think of was that Old School Raw back in 2011 iirc.

WWEs writers just don't know what to do when given a "theme". Apparently you throw that word at them and they start scrambling about taking a dump on the transcripts and stuff. I dunno. They always overdo it way WAY too much.

Heres what I'd ADD to an already regular Raw during the holidays:
-A Santa Claus squash match. Every year, have some jobber face a 300+ pound Santa clause, doesn't matter who dresses as him. Someone who can make himself look good flattening a jobber. ONLY have this match once a year. The Santa Clause invitational, where someone challenges Santa, or he challenges someone for being too naughty. This is 1 of the 2 FEEL GOOD matches of the night. Because no, noone wants a full card of shit.

-A hardcore Christmas match. Sorta like the Miracle Match on Raw, but definately not as the main event, and more hardcore, less comedic. This isn't a feel good match, just a specialized hardcore match, whoever wins, wins. Its not a FACE WINS LOL match.

-The other feel good match involves Cena, and might as well be a tag team match that also includes Sheamus, and whoever else is unstoppable that year. I wouldn't write it to be the main event, but I have no brainstem unlike WWE's incredible writing staff. So Cena, Sheamus and Superman, vs Alberto Del Rio, Darkseid, and Solomon Grundy in a Cena saves Christmas special.

-Thats it. If you MUST, have Lilian open the show with a Christmas song or something. BUT THATS IT. Leave the rest of the card kayfabe. Maybe have some Christmas miracle happen every year to a jobber face or heel where they grease the win over someone whom is a much bigger star. AKA, Otunga beating Khali or something. Because why can't heels and bad guys have a good Christmas? Have Otunga or Slater get a win and celebrate for a few minutes until Khali hits them with his sick moves post match.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

They had fake boos and cheers all over the place on that show.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

You can watch whatever you want whenever you want because it will be on Youtube or it can be downloaded two hours after the show is off. LOL.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



Karma101 said:


> They had fake boos and cheers all over the place on that show.


Forgot to rant about that. GOD DAMNIT do I hate that. I wish WWE would stop that. Don't tell us who to cheer for. If the crowd is booing the hell out of Sheamus and cheering Ziggler, maybe you should look into ways to get Sheamus behind the people again, rather than just SHEAMUS WINS LOL. "LOOK, HE WON, SO NOW YOU MUST LOVE HIM AGAIN!"


----------



## Dollwrestling (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Santa was actually Mick Foley, right? I mean he moved like him, and at the end he showed the "Bang Bang" sign.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

It was a christmas show, so I'm forgiving about all of that except:
the fake cheers, boos and OHHHs. 

The entire crowd was pretty much yawning in most shots. Brad Maddux got more of a pop than Khali and the damned midget...shouldnt' that tell WWE that even the kids think their bits are stupid? Plus, I've seen statues with more movement than Khali

It makes the show look stupid with the piped in chants and it also makes WWE look like it's trying to force the fans on who to root for. If the divas and Khali and others aren't provoking any REAL crowd reactions, then that would tell me to limit when they're seen. Not try to make them more exciting with fake pops.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

What's with all the beta phaggots in this thread defending the shitty WWE product that was shown yesterday?

You need to stop with all the "it was for the kids" bullshit.... what the fuck kind of excuse is that? What was for the kids?

Fuck this bullshit.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



Kaban said:


> What's with all the beta phaggots in this thread defending the shitty WWE product that was shown yesterday?
> 
> You need to stop with all the "it was for the kids" bullshit.... what the fuck kind of excuse is that? What was for the kids?
> 
> Fuck this bullshit.


You what's more pathetic? Nearly having a stroke via angry typing on a Wrestling Forum, wipe the saliva off your monitor and have a seat over there.


----------



## nwoattitude (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

That RAW was funny as hell. Was so damn retarded that it was funny.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Goddamn those fucking AJ/Ziggler segments dragged on


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

When Del Rio ran santa over. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Cena yelling SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA like a barbarian was the best part.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Darren Young tearing up and Titus consolling him. So simple, it's brilliant. :lmao


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Worst wrestling show I have ever seen.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*



Dollwrestling said:


> Santa was actually Mick Foley, right? I mean he moved like him, and at the end he showed the "Bang Bang" sign.



Yeah, he just had a lot of make-up on if you can call it that lol.

He was Santa last year but it was pretty obvious since he only wore the Hat and the Red Suit.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

I already said in the discussion thread, this was the best RAW of 2012....if you are a kid. 1 story element progressed, Ryback's match announcement. But it was also a great opportunity to include a Santa storyline. 

success from a business point of view.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



Kaban said:


> What's with all the beta phaggots in this thread defending the shitty WWE product that was shown yesterday?
> 
> You need to stop with all the "it was for the kids" bullshit.... what the fuck kind of excuse is that? *What was for the kids?*
> 
> Fuck this bullshit.


What was for the kids? The whole product, really, and not just last night. 

You think your opinion matters in the long run?(Not just you, but everyone else who complains about throwing in the towel) Vince is only going to care so much about what the older fans say because the kids soak it all in. The kids are their cash cows. If the stadiums were filled with nothing but adults, then the content would have been severely amped up compared to what we normally get. These days, when something cheesy or corny happens, you kind of have to remind yourself that they are mostly aiming to entertain those who aren't mature enough to really think about how bad it is.

The only reason why I didn't finish the christmas special was because there was family drama going on right in the middle of it, so I turned off the tv and went into another room. Santa getting hit by ADR was crazy rich and something I would not have expected that to happen. Ricardo's reaction was silly and it made me laugh a little especially that cheesy segment in the hallway with Cena being the one to save christmas. That divas match was pretty solid compared to how they usually are ran and the Shaemus vs Big Show match was great too. All my opinions, though. I'm sure that there would have been some things I wouldn't have liked, but it was a joke episode like the slammys.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*










What a fuckery this show was, almost fell asleep during most of the matches, the 8 men tag team match was good to watch, and REALLY WWE? REALLY? 10 times we had to see 'Santa' get run over, talk about being replay horny. The street fight had its funny moments but for a street fight it was really weak and of course super Cena had to win again.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

^

:lmao at Booker T's face.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*



moonmop said:


> The piped in crowd noise, boos, and chants made the show for me.
> 
> It was like a time warp and I was watching WCW Thunder again...


I guess you don't watch Smackdown. The piped in audience reactions are fucking awful and always have been.

Anyway, I didn't hate that episode. It had some fun moments, but a bunch of shit that I skipped or just didn't care about. We know that they aren't going to air a normal show at Christmas time, so it was acceptable for what it was.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

You guys didn't like it but the opening with all the superstars singing was great.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*



Necramonium said:


> What a fuckery this show was, almost fell asleep during most of the matches, the 8 men tag team match was good to watch, and REALLY WWE? REALLY? 10 times we had to see 'Santa' get run over, talk about being replay horny. The street fight had its funny moments but for a street fight it was really weak and of course super Cena had to win again.


ok can somebody post this on funny wrestling pictures?


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Took me all of 25 minutes to get to the end of this RAW.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

it had a sour start to it when santa got hurt but i loved the show, epic, entertaining and funny

the Cena-ADR match was the match of the night, epic and by far the most hilarious and funniest match that I have ever seen!


----------



## The B Team (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

What I don't understand is I thought they were trying to turn Del Rio face. I don't exactly see him running down Santa as a face thing to do. Plus the fans were massively booing him and from the last RAW they were semi cheering him kinda stupid to insert huge Boooo's when the guy is turning face and people are starting to not hate him anymore. I watched the whole RAW though I wasn't paying attention to most of it because it was garbage.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

I read the spoilers when it came out and read you guys, I was expecting a really aweful show, but, overall, I enjoyed it. The fact that it wasn't live made the show better, because you could tell the editor cut out a lot of crap and it was smooth and good in delivery.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

I PVR'd the show and watched when I saw something I like come on, so pretty much, I only saw the Ziggler, Maddox, Bryan, Sandow and Rhodes parts and the main event. Entertaining from what I watched and fun. Nothing serious and storyline driven, and I didn't expect that. Just holiday fun.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Finally watching the show and reading the thread along with it. It's amazing how serious some people got over this Christmas episode. And the ones wishing for this show to have the lowest ratings ever because it was so ~terrible~. :lol It was an episode of RAW on Christmas fucking Eve -- even I forgot there was a RAW this week until late last night.

VIVA LA FUCKERY!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/24/12 XMAS EVE EDITION*

Didn't even bother with watching the recording on my sky plus. It sounds like it was utter shite


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12/24/12 Taped Spoilers*

Spoilers are stupid.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

I enjoyed the Miracle on 34th Street Fight. It was totally ridiculous and pretty funny. That whole show was non canon. Nothing meant anything. I mean, it wasn't great, don't get me wrong although I'm still high on TLC.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

:lol not sure whats worse the bitching about the show, or the bitching about people bitching


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



A-C-P said:


> :lol not sure whats worse the bitching about the show, or the bitching about people bitching


On fandom forums, bitching about people bitching is a way of life. :connery2


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*



AthenaMark said:


> I'll take the Rock coming back for 4 weeks. That's much more than you see of the Undertaker and the "COO".


Yeah, those two are basically retired from active competition now that they're in their mid/late 40s, and they never left for 7 years without a single match when they were in their early 30s, so... not really the same thing.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

Del Rio did it for The Rock.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

You know what really grinded my gears that all faces won. I know it was the Christmas eve episode and all faces won for the kids but come on WWE at least let one heel win I just cant believe no heels went over


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

Haha! Del Rio definitely didn't run into Santa, I'll give you that. Santa fell backwards onto his car.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: You know what Grinds My Gears: Raw- 12:24:12*

I read the recap of that Raw, and was in disbelief. I wondered if what I was reading was what actually happened, or if I stumbled upon somebody playing a prank on the internet. That episode sounds BAD. I haven't even brought myself to watch it yet.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

People take the fact Raw is on every week for granted. 

It was x-mas eve (or would have been), just pretend there was no episode.

Anything else is a bonus.


----------

